# Post the worst possible description of a movie and we will guess it



## Missing Link

I'll start:
1) Former commando falls in love with a redhead alien.

2) Heistman doesn't like the color pink.

3) Guy crawls through a crap tunnel.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I have no idea. #3. sounds like Shawshank Redemption


----------



## euphoria04

Black cop is forcibly paired with white cop and they clash on cultural differences in _hilarious_ fashion.


----------



## crimeclub

#2 "But why do I gotta be Mr. Pink?" "Because you're a f***** ok??"


----------



## Reisender314

Missing Link said:


> I'll start:
> 1) Former commando falls in love with a redhead alien.
> 
> 2) Heistman doesn't like the color pink.
> 
> 3) Guy crawls through a crap tunnel.


1--The Fifth Element?

2--????

3--Die Hard?


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Reisender314

euphoria04 said:


> Black cop is forcibly paired with white cop and they clash on cultural differences in _hilarious_ fashion.


Lethal Weapon?

Cop Out?


----------



## KelsKels

Man lives in small town and wrecks sh** when someone calls for him.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> I'll start:
> 1) Former commando falls in love with a redhead alien.
> 
> 2) Heistman doesn't like the color pink.
> 
> 3) Guy crawls through a crap tunnel.


LackingSerotonin got #3 - Shawshank Redemption.

JayDontCareEh and Reisender314 got #1 - Fifth Element.

crimeclub got #2 although he didn't name the movie - Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## IveGotToast

Man gives kid a toothpick.

(Best thread I've seen in years.)


----------



## cmed

a boat sinks and people die but some don't


----------



## Missing Link

cmed said:


> a boat sinks and people die but some don't


Titanic?


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Man gives kid a toothpick.
> 
> (Best thread I've seen in years.)


Drive?


----------



## Missing Link

A man counts toothpicks, among other things.


----------



## crimeclub

IveGotToast said:


> Man gives kid a toothpick.
> 
> (Best thread I've seen in years.)


Do you mean a curb stomp? If so I'd say American History X


----------



## cmed

Missing Link said:


> Titanic?


----------



## Missing Link

Guy is _pissed_ at what they did to his rug.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Missing Link said:


> Guy is _pissed_ at what they did to his rug.


American Gangster?


----------



## IveGotToast

Missing Link said:


> Guy is _pissed_ at what they did to his rug.


The Big Lebowski

A man sits on a bench


----------



## housebunny

a volunteer opportunity turns out to be life changing for a bunch of poor people


----------



## Jaxosix

IveGotToast said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> A man sits on a bench


Forrest Gump.

Guy takes a job and fails. Brother called in to take over the job or they both get killed.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> A man sits on a bench


(Big Lebowski is right. It really tied the room together.)

Forrest Gump?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

IveGotToast said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> A man sits on a bench


Forest Gump?


----------



## Missing Link

Man brags about a particular set of skills, then backs up his words.


----------



## IveGotToast

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Forest Gump?


Yes


----------



## IveGotToast

Missing Link said:


> Man brags about a particular set of skills, then backs up his words.


Taken

A sex worker is denied service at a fancy store because she does not look wealthy. She later returns dressed in all the trapping of extravagant wealth.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Taken
> 
> A sex worker is denied service at a fancy store because she does not look wealthy. She later returns dressed in all the trapping of extravagant wealth.


Pretty woman? "Big mistake, huge."


----------



## IveGotToast

A cop equates his self worth to being more than that of King Kong's


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> A cop equates his self worth to being more than that of King Kong's


Training Day. :yes

Nice one, took some thinking before it set in. "King Kong aint got **** on me!"


----------



## IveGotToast

Vigilante claims his hatred for wearing hockey pads.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Vigilante claims his hatred for wearing hockey pads.


Batman Begins


----------



## CharmedOne

Guy wakes up to find his enemies do horse around under the sheets.



euphoria04 said:


> Black cop is forcibly paired with white cop and they clash on cultural differences in _hilarious_ fashion.


Beverly Hills Cop? 
(I'm guessing cuz of *hil*-arious?)

I was gonna say "Billy Elliot" to Mark 101, but his post is gone...



Missing Link said:


> Man brags about a particular set of skills, then backs up his words.


Boogie Nights? :rofl


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Guy wakes up to find his enemies do horse around under the sheets.


Godfather?



> Boogie Nights? :rofl


No, but funny.

IveGotToast got this one - it's "Taken".


----------



## IveGotToast

CharmedOne said:


> Guy wakes up to find his enemies do horse around under the sheets.
> 
> Beverly Hills Cop?
> (I'm guessing cuz of *hil*-arious?)
> 
> I was gonna say "Billy Elliot" to Mark 101, but his post is gone...
> 
> Boogie Nights? :rofl


The Godfather

Insane dancer dances and lesbian stuff.


----------



## KelsKels

IveGotToast said:


> The Godfather
> 
> Insane dancer dances and lesbian stuff.


That ones easy, black swan.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Two white, quirky heterosexuals fall in love.


----------



## Dane

Missing Link said:


> A man counts toothpicks, among other things.


"Rain Man" is my guess.


----------



## JohnnAY

Retired vigilantes are being mysteriously killed.


----------



## Dane

GoonerN5 said:


> Forrest Gump.
> 
> Guy takes a job and fails. Brother called in to take over the job or they both get killed.


Gone in Sixty Seconds?


----------



## IveGotToast

AceEmoKid said:


> Two white, quirky heterosexuals fall in love.


Garden State 
500 Days Of Summer
I mean come on, that's every RomCom


----------



## Missing Link

Dane said:


> "Rain Man" is my guess.


That's correct.

--

A guy is sick of hearing Sonny and Cher every morning.


----------



## IveGotToast

JohnnAY said:


> Retired vigilantes are being mysteriously killed.


Watchmen, or the Unedited version of The Incredibles.


----------



## crimeclub

Missing Link said:


> That's correct.
> 
> --
> 
> A guy is sick of hearing Sonny and Cher every morning.


Groundhogs Day

Teenagers mom falls in love with him


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> Guy wakes up to find his enemies do horse around under the sheets.





Missing Link said:


> Godfather?





IveGotToast said:


> The Godfather


:yes

Guy's crazy plan to avoid jail shows_* he ultimately only has half a brain.*_


----------



## AceEmoKid

Here's another: Though they spend the entire movie trying to solve the mystery, they never find out what Rosebud is.



IveGotToast said:


> Garden State
> 500 Days Of Summer
> I mean come on, that's every RomCom


Exactly, lol. Tbh, I didn't have a specific movie in mind. 500 Days of Summer was the first thing I thought of though when I wrote it.


----------



## Missing Link

crimeclub said:


> Groundhogs Day
> 
> Teenagers mom falls in love with him


Back to the Future


----------



## crimeclub

AceEmoKid said:


> Here's another: Though they spend the entire movie trying to solve the mystery, they never find out what Rosebud is.


Citizen Kane. Please.......


----------



## IveGotToast

AceEmoKid said:


> Here's another: Though they spend the entire movie trying to solve the mystery, they never find out what Rosebud is.
> 
> Exactly, lol. Tbh, I didn't have a specific movie in mind. 500 Days of Summer was the first thing I thought of though when I wrote it.


Citizen Kane


----------



## Dane

Tanker truck driver must deal with other motorists suffering a severe case of road rage.


----------



## EndlessBlu

AceEmoKid said:


> Here's another: Though they spend the entire movie trying to solve the mystery, they never find out what Rosebud is.


Citizen Kane [EDIT: Damn, you people are quick]

Man spawns a stomach-vagina


----------



## IveGotToast

EndlessBlu said:


> Citizen Kane
> 
> Man spawns a stomach-vagina


Alien


----------



## EndlessBlu

IveGotToast said:


> Alien


Nope, not what I was thinking of


----------



## crimeclub

IveGotToast said:


> Alien


lol that's what I was thinking haha


----------



## AceEmoKid

Genetically engineered child runs away from a bunch of assassins who want to destroy evidence of the rest of the "project."


----------



## JohnnAY

IveGotToast said:


> Watchmen, or the Unedited version of The Incredibles.


Correct! Although I forgot The Incredibles had a similar plot line.


----------



## Dane

Punkette becomes assassin.


----------



## IveGotToast

Man states repeatedly that the maximum amount of money has been spent to ensure the satisfaction of guests visiting his park.


----------



## EndlessBlu

IveGotToast said:


> Man ensures that the maximum amount of money has been spent to ensure the satisfaction of guests visiting his park.


Jurassic Park?


----------



## JohnnAY

IveGotToast said:


> Man ensures that the maximum amount of money has been spent to ensure the satisfaction of guests visiting his park.


Jurassic Park


----------



## IveGotToast

EndlessBlu said:


> Jurassic Park?


Yeppers


----------



## IveGotToast

A man is concerned about the entertainment value of his performance.


----------



## JohnnAY

Man in a coma wakes up to find himself in a city full of angry people.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The #1 movie in this future dystopia is called "***," which features a butt farting for 90 minutes. It wins 8 Academy Awards, including "Best Screenplay."


----------



## elitebutterfly

grabbed by the balls and cured


----------



## JohnnAY

IveGotToast said:


> A man is concerned about the entertainment value of his performance.


gladiator


----------



## Missing Link

AceEmoKid said:


> The #1 movie in this future dystopia is called "***," which features a butt farting for 90 minutes. It wins 8 Academy Awards, including "Best Screenplay."


Idiocracy.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Missing Link said:


> Idiocracy.


Correct.

Also correct for whoever named Citizen Kane (obvious) for the other one.


----------



## IveGotToast

JohnnAY said:


> Man in a coma wakes up to find himself in a city full of angry people.


28 Days Later


----------



## CharmedOne

crimeclub said:


> Teenagers mom falls in love with him


Oh wow, Back to the Future didn't even occur to me. I thought it was Spank the Monkey, and I was like, wow, he really came up with an obscure one. Lol. Duh.



Dane said:


> Punkette becomes assassin.


Kick-*** ?

Cowboys' campfire scene is really a gas.


----------



## IveGotToast

Man decides that coming to The Coast and having a few laughs wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Dane

JohnnAY said:


> Man in a coma wakes up to find himself in a city full of angry people.


"28 Days Later"? ...think that was the title...


----------



## Missing Link

A lawyer loses the most indispensable skill of his profession.


----------



## Dane

CharmedOne said:


> Kick-*** ?.


Close, but....no


----------



## Missing Link

A guitar player enters a town - mass casualties ensue.


----------



## IveGotToast

Missing Link said:


> A lawyer loses the most indispensable skill of his profession.


Liar Liar


----------



## Missing Link

A boy returns home in an oversized suit.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Liar Liar


yep


----------



## JohnnAY

IveGotToast said:


> 28 Days Later





Dane said:


> "28 Days Later"? ...think that was the title...


lol you guys are good


----------



## JohnnAY

Missing Link said:


> A guitar player enters a town - mass casualties ensue.


desperado


----------



## IveGotToast

CharmedOne said:


> Oh wow, Back to the Future didn't even occur to me. I thought it was Spank the Monkey, and I was like, wow, he really came up with an obscure one. Lol. Duh.
> 
> Kick-*** ?
> 
> Cowboys' campfire scene is really a gas.


I was thinking Spank The Monkey too. I'm surprised someone else in here has seen that movie.


----------



## Missing Link

JohnnAY said:


> desperado


:yes


----------



## Testsubject

Gargoyles and demons fighting each other.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> A boy returns home in an oversized suit.


Big?

When this psychiatrist invites you over for dinner, you should decline.


----------



## crimeclub

CharmedOne said:


> Big?
> 
> When this psychiatrist invites you over for dinner, you should decline.


What about Bob!


----------



## Missing Link

Napoleon Bonaparte loves to water slide.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Big?


:yes


----------



## Missing Link

High school kid is obsessed with extracurricular activities.


----------



## Missing Link

Undercover cop is not impressed with a fake diamond.


----------



## krites

A reluctant huntress sparks the rebellion.


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> When this psychiatrist invites you over for dinner, you should decline.





crimeclub said:


> What about Bob!


Nope, but great guess--didn't think of that. Think of why would you *really not wanna come for dinner.*


----------



## Missing Link

krites said:


> A reluctant huntress sparks the rebellion.


Guess: Hunger Games? Though didn't see it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Missing Link said:


> Undercover cop is not impressed with a fake diamond.


Pink Panther? idk.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Two idiots go to Colorado.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Nope, but great guess--didn't think of that. Think of why would you *really not wanna come for dinner.*


Silence of the Lambs or Hannibal.


----------



## Missing Link

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Two idiots go to Colorado.


Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Missing Link

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Pink Panther? idk.


:no


----------



## krites

Missing Link said:


> Guess: Hunger Games? Though didn't see it.


Yes - hunger games: catching fire


----------



## Missing Link

krites said:


> Yes - hunger games: catching fire


:boogie

----
Four guns-for-hire trap their prey as they go about their business.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Oh wow, Back to the Future didn't even occur to me. I thought it was Spank the Monkey, and I was like, wow, he really came up with an obscure one. Lol. Duh.
> 
> Kick-*** ?
> 
> Cowboys' campfire scene is really a gas.


Blazing Saddles?


----------



## bottleofblues

IveGotToast said:


> Man gives kid a toothpick.
> 
> (Best thread I've seen in years.)


Its not cobra (stallone film) is it?


----------



## Missing Link

Dane said:


> Punkette becomes assassin.


La Femme Nikita?


----------



## bottleofblues

Missing Link said:


> A guitar player enters a town - mass casualties ensue.


Desperado


----------



## bottleofblues

CharmedOne said:


> Big?
> 
> When this psychiatrist invites you over for dinner, you should decline.


Hannibal or silence of the lambs


----------



## bottleofblues

Man, woman and kid hunt for a rock for some indian villagers

Man shoots bad guys in a tall building

Guy has a few mental health issues while being a caretaker at a hotel


----------



## euphoria04

bottleofblues said:


> Man, woman and kid hunt for a rock for some indian villagers


Temple of Doom?



bottleofblues said:


> Man shoots bad guys in a tall building


Die Hard



> Guy has a few mental health issues while being a caretaker at a hotel


The Shining


----------



## Missing Link

euphoria04 said:


> Temple of Doom?
> 
> Die Hard
> 
> The Shining


I think the last one might be Psycho. Was Jack Nicholson a caretaker in teh Shining?


----------



## bottleofblues

euphoria04 said:


> Temple of Doom?
> 
> Die Hard
> 
> The Shining


Well done 3 out of 3


----------



## cuppy

Missing Link said:


> High school kid is obsessed with extracurricular activities.


HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL

Ambitious young woman with a 4.0 GPA chases a former flame to grad school.


----------



## Missing Link

cuppy said:


> HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL


I've never seen it, so maybe it fits also. but nope, High School Musical is not what I had in mind.


----------



## Gavroche

Nine companions enact a scheme to destroy a valuable piece of jewelry.


----------



## Barette

Gavroche said:


> Nine companions enact a scheme to destroy a valuable piece of jewelry.


Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Reisender314

IveGotToast said:


> A man sits on a bench


Forest Gump.


----------



## coeur_brise

A guy lives in a computer program then finds out that it's not real. Also eats fake cookie.


----------



## Reisender314

coeur_brise said:


> A guy lives in a computer program then finds out that it's not real. Also eats fake cookie.


The Matrix.


----------



## Reisender314

Amputee contemplates the horrors of war.


----------



## MrKappa

Reisender314 said:


> Amputee contemplates the horrors of war.


Born on the Fourth of July

Old couple revive swashbuckler with a chocolate covered walnut so he can save Buttercup from the evil prince.


----------



## CharmedOne

IveGotToast said:


> I was thinking Spank The Monkey too. I'm surprised someone else in here has seen that movie.


Yeah, that was one of those golden, insomniac, late night, stumbled upon, channel surfing finds. I missed the beginning, but got the gist pretty quickly. One of those movies that's sad and funny and touching and weird and creepy all in one.



Missing Link said:


> Silence of the Lambs or Hannibal.


Either. :yes



Missing Link said:


> Blazing Saddles?


Yep.



bottleofblues said:


> Hannibal or silence of the lambs


Mmmm hmmm, either one'll do.



cuppy said:


> Ambitious young woman with a 4.0 GPA chases a former flame to grad school.


Legally Blonde?



MrKappa said:


> Old couple revive swashbuckler with a chocolate covered walnut so he can save buttercup from the evil prince.


The Princess Bride


----------



## Missing Link

Dead guy falls for a girl inside another guy's memory.

Vietnam vet drives a cab.

German guy comes up with a list.


----------



## hermito

Two long time rivals have many not so friendly races. It costs one of them his face.


----------



## Gavroche

Missing Link said:


> Vietnam vet drives a cab.


Taxi Driver?

----

Giant gorilla causes stir in big city.

Banker decides to leave correctional facility secretly.

Small group of soldiers fight a much larger group of soldiers.

Man gets stuck in airport.


----------



## Missing Link

Gavroche said:


> Taxi Driver?
> 
> ----


Yes.



> Giant gorilla causes stir in big city.


King Kong



> Banker decides to leave correctional facility secretly.


Shawshank Redemption



> Small group of soldiers fight a much larger group of soldiers.


300



> Man gets stuck in airport.


Terminal


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Missing Link said:


> Dead guy falls for a girl inside another guy's memory.
> 
> Vietnam vet drives a cab.
> 
> German guy comes up with a list.


#3. Schlindler's List?


----------



## Missing Link

Gavroche said:


> Taxi Driver?
> 
> ----
> 
> Giant gorilla causes stir in big city.
> 
> Banker decides to leave correctional facility secretly.
> 
> Small group of soldiers fight a much larger group of soldiers.
> 
> Man gets stuck in airport.





Lacking Serotonin said:


> #3. Schlindler's List?


Yes.


----------



## Reisender314

MrKappa said:


> Born on the Fourth of July


Technically I guess..., not the one I was going for.


----------



## nothing else

There is talking


----------



## bottleofblues

hermito said:


> Two long time rivals have many not so friendly races. It costs one of them his face.


faceoff


----------



## bottleofblues

Man robs a bank, things get out of hand


----------



## cuppy

Missing Link said:


> High school kid is obsessed with extracurricular activities.





Missing Link said:


> I've never seen it, so maybe it fits also. but nope, High School Musical is not what I had in mind.


Could you tell us pretty please? :3



CharmedOne said:


> Legally Blonde?


Yes! ^_^

Rich girl falls in love with poor boy and they sing.. She has awesome hair.
edit: She has awesome eyebrows too.


----------



## TenYears

failoutboy said:


> Guy searches for Pamela Anderson


Borat


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

nothing else said:


> There is talking


Silver Linings Playbook?


----------



## TenYears

nothing else said:


> There is talking


"Look Who's Talking"


----------



## Missing Link

bottleofblues said:


> Man robs a bank, things get out of hand


Could be many movies, but Dog Day Afternoon came to mind first.


----------



## Missing Link

cuppy said:


> Could you tell us pretty please? :3


The movie I had in mind is Rushmore.


----------



## hermito

bottleofblues said:


> faceoff


Nah, in "Face Off" they both change faces.


----------



## IveGotToast

Men compare business cards.


----------



## CharmedOne

Gavroche said:


> Man gets stuck in airport.





Missing Link said:


> Terminal


Watching this right now. Man, the goat scene is _*heartbreaking!*_



nothing else said:


> There is talking


:rofl

Ok, I'll bite... Pulp Fiction? Or any and all movies written by Quentin Tarantino?

Here's one: She can't drive under 55.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Here's one: She can't drive under 55.


Speed.

Here's another: She's drifting.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Men compare business cards.


American Psycho.


----------



## sugamuffs

Man in tight pants kidnaps baby.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Speed


:yes

He gets *sucked* into a life he didn't want. Her life is shorter than his, but she ends up getting really *burned* out anyway.


----------



## sugamuffs

Two gangsrers are at odds about a percentage that was previously determined by Acey.


----------



## Missing Link

sugamuffs said:


> Man in tight pants kidnaps baby.


Raising Arizona?


----------



## sugamuffs

Missing Link said:


> Raising Arizona?


Not what I had in mind, but good one.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

sugamuffs said:


> Two gangsrers are at odds about a percentage that was previously determined by Acey.


Home Alone?


----------



## sugamuffs

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Home Alone?


Yep. Although technically its Angels with Filthy Souls


----------



## CharmedOne

A guy and his new best friend *drift apart just as he's finally getting to go home.*


----------



## Dane

Missing Link said:


> La Femme Nikita?


You got it!


----------



## Charmander

Man with raspy voice is a misunderstood good guy.


----------



## Dane

Son blows up father's deadly machine.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

sugamuffs said:


> Yep. Although technically its Angels with Filthy Souls


Haha! I wasn't sure, but Acey sounded like Home Alone lol.


----------



## Missing Link

Skinny insomniac has coffee at the airport.


----------



## krites

Charmander said:


> Man with raspy voice is a misunderstood good guy.


Batman?

You could get arrested for crying in public.


----------



## Missing Link

An alien on Earth disguises himself in plain sight and messes with our planet's rotation.


----------



## Missing Link

*Reposting unguessed ones from pages 1-6*

Man lives in small town and wrecks sh** when someone calls for him. - KelsKels

a volunteer opportunity turns out to be life changing for a bunch of poor people - housebunny

Guy's crazy plan to avoid jail shows he ultimately only has half a brain. -CharmedOne

Tanker truck driver must deal with other motorists suffering a severe case of road rage. -Dane

Man spawns a stomach-vagina - EndlessBlu

Genetically engineered child runs away from a bunch of assassins who want to destroy evidence of the rest of the "project." - AceEmoKid

grabbed by the balls and cured -elitebutterfly

Man decides that coming to The Coast and having a few laughs wasn't the best idea. -IveGotCoast

Gargoyles and demons fighting each other. -Testsubject

Napoleon Bonaparte loves to water slide. -Missing Link

Undercover cop is not impressed with a fake diamond. -Missing Link

Four guns-for-hire trap their prey as they go about their business. - Missing Link (krites I know you know this one)

Amputee contemplates the horrors of war. -Reisender314

Dead guy falls for a girl inside another guy's memory.-Missing Link

Two long time rivals have many not so friendly races. It costs one of them his face. -hermito

There is talking -nothing else


----------



## MrKappa

Missing Link said:


> Amputee contemplates the horrors of war. -Reisender314


I got that one. Fourth of July.



> Napoleon Bonaparte loves to water slide. -Missing Link


Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure? Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey?



> Undercover cop is not impressed with a fake diamond. -Missing Link


Beverly Hills Cop? Beverly Hills Cop III? (I searched for that one...)



> Son blows up father's deadly machine.


Return of the Jedi, or Star Wars. Doesn't it happen in both?

Here's one....

Ned sells insurance, gets punched in the face.


----------



## krites

Missing Link said:


> Amputee contemplates the horrors of war. -Reisender314


4th of July?


----------



## Dane

MrKappa said:


> Return of the Jedi, or Star Wars. Doesn't it happen in both?
> 
> .


Star Wars - right!

In Return of the Jedi Lando blows up the Death Star.


----------



## Dane

Mismatched couple go boating on a river.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Skinny insomniac has coffee at the airport.


Fight Club?



MrKappa said:


> Here's one....
> 
> Ned sells insurance, gets punched in the face.


Groundhog Day


----------



## sugamuffs

elitebutterfly said:


> grabbed by the balls and cured


The Green Mile?


----------



## IveGotToast

CharmedOne said:


> A guy and his new best friend *drift apart just as he's finally getting to go home.*


Castaway



Missing Link said:


> Skinny insomniac has coffee at the airport.


The Machinist

Cats reenact Shakespeare.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

A white guy does rap battles.


----------



## bottleofblues

Missing Link said:


> Could be many movies, but Dog Day Afternoon came to mind first.


yep


----------



## bottleofblues

Guy has problems with a computer while in space

Guy likes classical music and violence, goes to a hospital then when he comes out no longer likes classical music and violence


----------



## krites

bottleofblues said:


> Guy has problems with a computer while in space


2001: A Space odyssey



> Guy likes classical music and violence, goes to a hospital then when he comes out no longer likes classical music and violence


Clockwork orange


----------



## Missing Link

MrKappa said:


> I got that one. Fourth of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure? Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly Hills Cop? Beverly Hills Cop III? (I searched for that one...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> The Machinist


Yes.


----------



## Missing Link

Lacking Serotonin said:


> A white guy does rap battles.


8 Mile
or Malibu's Most Wanted :b


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Missing Link said:


> 8 Mile
> or Malibu's Most Wanted :b


Yes 8 Mile. :clap


----------



## coeur_brise

A lonely girl with a good heart comes alive through helping people in the city of Paris, but that's not the only story.


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> A guy and his new best friend *drift apart just as he's finally getting to go home.*





IveGotToast said:


> Castaway


:yes



Lacking Serotonin said:


> A white guy does rap battles.





Missing Link said:


> 8 Mile
> or Malibu's Most Wanted :b


Yo, yo, yo, I thought of Malibu's Most Wanted right away when I saw this, too. That movie was hilarious.



coeur_brise said:


> A lonely girl with a good heart comes alive through helping people in the city of Paris, but that's not the only story.


Amelie?


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> :yes
> 
> Yo, yo, yo, I thought of Malibu's Most Wanted right away when I saw this, too. That movie was hilarious.


Word up!


----------



## Minkiro

A man is very insensitive to a waitress' feelings.


----------



## citizen_erased

Bunch of people each with their own specific skills are reluctantly drawn together to stop evil demi-god with major parental issues from taking over New York.


----------



## The Islander

Murderous man with funny hairstyle has an unique way of opening doors.


----------



## citizen_erased

The Islander said:


> Murderous man with funny hairstyle has an unique way of opening doors.


The Shining?


----------



## TenYears

The Islander said:


> Murderous man with funny hairstyle has an unique way of opening doors.


no country for old men


----------



## The Islander

citizen_erased said:


> The Shining?


 No, I meant something else  But good quess.


----------



## Missing Link

citizen_erased said:


> Bunch of people each with their own specific skills are reluctantly drawn together to stop evil demi-god with major parental issues from taking over New York.


Hercules in New York almost fits.


----------



## Missing Link

John Wayne can't recognize Madonna, Marilyn Monroe, or Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## Dane

citizen_erased said:


> Bunch of people each with their own specific skills are reluctantly drawn together to stop evil demi-god with major parental issues from taking over New York.


I don't know that it quite fits, but I'll guess "Ghost Busters"?


----------



## bottleofblues

A man gets very drunk many times in las vegas

Cowboy kills some guys for a prostitute

English guy lends a hand to some arabs


----------



## Minkiro

RandomNobody said:


> As good as it gets?


Yes!



Missing Link said:


> John Wayne can't recognize Madonna, Marilyn Monroe, or Charlie Chaplin.


Leon The Professional?


----------



## Umpalumpa

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Cool thread, OP!
> 
> Leaving Las Vegas.
> 
> Sounds like Lawrance of Arabia, even though I haven't watched it.
> 
> Here's a couple:
> 
> Hookers commit mass murder.
> 
> Dude suddenly goes from really turned on to absolutely disgusted and proceeds to vomit.


Sin city?

I love this thread you will see a lot of me here!


----------



## Umpalumpa

Give me another one while I'm trying to make one up


----------



## Umpalumpa

Dudes take bananas from cannibals hut

Little monkeys run away from a dude

Black man running naked in front of an army


I highly doubt that people gonna get it soon. I will probably ask another one soon, if you want I can give tips


----------



## Umpalumpa

I will give an easy one after the hard one:

Man treats objects like women

Cop throws a tea cup on a dude's head


----------



## The Islander

TenYears said:


> no country for old men


 Correct, bravo!:clap


----------



## IveGotToast

citizen_erased said:


> Bunch of people each with their own specific skills are reluctantly drawn together to stop evil demi-god with major parental issues from taking over New York.


The Avengers

3 men go into a bathroom. Only one comes out.


----------



## CharmedOne

Since no one's tried to guess these two, I'm starting to think I made the clues too vague (and too punny *groan* yeah, they're all way too punny) cuz they're not obscure movies, so I'll add more...



CharmedOne said:


> Guy's *crazy* plan to avoid jail shows_* he ultimately only has half a brain.*_


Add to that (and remember--*not *an obscure movie): 
He shoulda picked his battles cuz when you go to war with a nurse, she's no angel of mercy.



CharmedOne said:


> He gets *sucked* into a life he didn't want. Her life is shorter than his, but she ends up getting really *burned* out anyway.


Plus (and again, it's another well-known movie): 
Her piano playing* really bites*.

(Help me, can't stop the puns, they've taken on a life of their own. Need. Help. Can't. Stop. :hide )



Missing Link said:


> Dead guy falls for a girl inside another guy's memory.


Ooh, ooh! I think I finally figured this one out! Is it Heaven Can Wait?


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Since no one's tried to guess these two, I'm starting to think I made the clues too vague (and too punny *groan* yeah, they're all way too punny) cuz they're not obscure movies, so I'll add more...
> 
> Add to that (and remember--*not *an obscure movie):
> He shoulda picked his battles cuz when you go to war with a nurse, she's no angel of mercy.
> 
> Plus (and again, it's another well-known movie):
> Her piano playing* really bites*.
> 
> (Help me, can't stop the puns, they've taken on a life of their own. Need. Help. Can't. Stop. :hide )


One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest for the first one. That extra clue helped.

But still can't figure out the second.



> Ooh, ooh! I think I finally figured this one out! Is it Heaven Can Wait?


Nope, sorry not what I had in mind. It might fit though, but I didn't see it.
Let me give another clue:
He went from being a soldier to being a teacher.


----------



## Missing Link

Minkiro said:


> Yes!
> 
> Leon The Professional?


You got it.


----------



## Missing Link

Umpalumpa said:


> Dudes take bananas from cannibals hut
> 
> Little monkeys run away from a dude
> 
> Black man running naked in front of an army
> 
> I highly doubt that people gonna get it soon. I will probably ask another one soon, if you want I can give tips


All three are for same movie?


----------



## Testsubject

Ben affleck blind and fighting crime.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Testsubject said:


> Ben affleck blind and fighting crime.


Daredevil?


----------



## Testsubject

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Daredevil?


YEP! lol Damn you are good.


----------



## Evo1114

Some guy goes looking for something.


----------



## Missing Link

Blind guy can smell unhygienic marauders a mile off.


----------



## Testsubject

Evo1114 said:


> Some guy goes looking for something.


Dude Where's my car ?


----------



## Testsubject

Missing Link said:


> Blind guy can smell unhygienic marauders a mile off.


The Book of Eli?


----------



## Missing Link

Testsubject said:


> The Book of Eli?


Yes!


----------



## Missing Link

Guy turns into a prawn.


----------



## Testsubject

Missing Link said:


> Guy turns into a prawn.


District 9


----------



## Missing Link

Testsubject said:


> District 9


:yes


----------



## Evo1114

Testsubject said:


> Dude Where's my car ?


Pfffft. Not even close. 

I'll modify it...

Some guy in a hat goes looking for something.


----------



## Missing Link

Cop doesn't know how to use seashells.


----------



## Testsubject

Evo1114 said:


> Pfffft. Not even close.
> 
> I'll modify it...
> 
> Some guy in a hat goes looking for something.


Indiana Jones ?


----------



## Evo1114

Testsubject said:


> Indiana Jones ?


See, all it took was one word. It was Raiders of the Lost Ark, but that's close enough.


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> Since no one's tried to guess these two, I'm starting to think I made the clues too vague (and too punny *groan* yeah, they're all way too punny) cuz they're not obscure movies, so I'll add more...
> 
> 
> 
> CharmedOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> He gets *sucked* into a life he didn't want. Her life is shorter than his, but she ends up getting really *burned* out anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus (and again, it's another well-known movie):
> Her piano playing* really bites*.
> 
> (Help me, can't stop the puns, they've taken on a life of their own. Need. Help. Can't. Stop. :hide )
Click to expand...




Missing Link said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest for the first one. That extra clue helped.
> 
> But still can't figure out the second.


Cuckoo's Nest is correct! . K, I'll add a third clue for the other one:

The ending shows that sometimes you're better off not asking for the whole story.



Missing Link said:


> Guy turns into a prawn.





Testsubject said:


> District 9


:haha Classic.



Evo1114 said:


> Pfffft. Not even close.
> 
> I'll modify it...
> 
> Some guy in a hat goes looking for something.


Raiders of the Lost Ark?



Missing Link said:


> Cop doesn't know how to use seashells.


Demolition Man (I love that movie! All of Sandra Bullock's misquotes... Like, "Take this job and shovel it!")

EDIT: GAH! Took too long to type this. My post came through after Testsubject's, Evo1114's, and likeaspacemonkey's. Grr!


----------



## CharmedOne

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Demolition Man. Ah I love that dumbass flick :yes "You can't take away people's right to be *******s!"
> 
> Alienated guy likes to watch.


Ha, you were too fast for me with Demolition Man.

Is it Sex, Lies, and Videotape? Or Being There?


----------



## Missing Link

Guy tries to kick a soda can in the subway to get back in _touch _with reality.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Guy tries to kick a soda can in the subway to get back in _touch _with reality.


Ghost

HA! Inb4therestofyouthistime! :evil


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Ghost
> 
> HA! Inb4therestofyouthistime! :evil


:yes Nice! Quick on the trigger this time. 

He must deal with TPS reports and she with pieces of flair.


----------



## Testsubject

Missing Link said:


> :yes Nice! Quick on the trigger this time.
> 
> He must deal with TPS reports and she with pieces of flair.


Office space.


----------



## Missing Link

Testsubject said:


> Office space.


Yep.

Starting at the bottom of the corporate ladder, they end up controlling their boss' every move.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Missing Link said:


> All three are for same movie?


Yes

It's not a comedy movie.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> :yes Nice! Quick on the trigger this time.














1070226658 said:


> He must deal with TPS reports and she with pieces of flair.





Testsubject said:


> Office space.


But not that time, dangit!










Here's an easy (and not punny) one:
A cow goes flying through the air.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> But not that time, dangit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an easy (and not punny) one:
> A cow goes flying through the air.


Twister 









I still can't get the one with the piano.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Twister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get the one with the piano.


Oh jeez, my clues must've really sucked to the third power then!!! K, hint #4 and that's all you guys get...

Please allow me to introduce Tom Cruise.


----------



## Evo1114

CharmedOne said:


> Oh jeez, my clues must've really sucked to the third power then!!! K, hint #4 and that's all you guys get...
> 
> Please allow me to introduce Tom Cruise.


Interview With the Vampire


----------



## CharmedOne

Evo1114 said:


> Interview With the Vampire


----------



## Enoxyla

5 ******s performing on big stages and their biography


----------



## CharmedOne

New one:
Don't we all wish we could have what she's having?


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> New one:
> Don't we all wish we could have what she's having?


When Harry Met Sally


----------



## CharmedOne

Enoxyla said:


> 5 ******s performing on big stages and their biography


Spice World?



Missing Link said:


> When Harry Met Sally


:yes


----------



## citizen_erased

IveGotToast said:


> The Avengers


:yes


----------



## Dane

bottleofblues said:


> Cowboy kills some guys for a prostitute


Unforgiven


----------



## Missing Link

A bunch of real estate salesmen hustle for leads.


----------



## googleamiable

glengarry glen ross? ^


----------



## Indiana Jones

Missing Link said:


> A bunch of real estate salesmen hustle for leads.


Harry Potter 3


----------



## Missing Link

michael1 said:


> glengarry glen ross? ^


:yes


----------



## Missing Link

Indiana Jones said:


> Harry Potter 3


:con


----------



## bottleofblues

You guys are good:

A man, a book and a cabin

A man, an alien and a jungle

Guy makes friends with some scary teen locals


----------



## Steve French

bottleofblues said:


> You guys are good:
> 
> A man, a book and a cabin
> 
> A man, an alien and a jungle
> 
> Guy makes friends with some scary teen locals


Just going out on a limb here, but Predator for number 2.


----------



## flarf

in this disney movie a barely legal redhead washes ashore like a hot piece of driftwood and gets licked by a dog. later, she uses a fork like a comb and everyone is like sup with that? during the thrilling climax she stops a guy from marrying a squid and so he wifes her instead and her dad waves at her, his rippling pectorals shining underneath a rainbow.


----------



## typemismatch

A dentist finds out his wife has been shagging one of his patients (or clients or whatever you call them in regards to dentists). Anyway, he exacts his revenge over the next 35 years by recommending a supermarket own brand of toothpaste .


----------



## Enoxyla

CharmedOne said:


> Spice World?
> 
> :yes


no


----------



## Umpalumpa

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Being There it is. Sandra Bullock has gets funniest lines, no dubt  One of the few films where I actually like her, really.
> 
> I'll add that it involves a rather uncomfortable reveal.
> 
> A couple more:
> 
> You can't sink free spirits.
> 
> Consumers are mindless idiots indeed.


The puke one is trainspotting? Not sure if he pukes...

No one tries mine?


----------



## typemismatch

A sheep farmer (shepherd?) finds out her husband has been having an affair with one of her sheep. She exacts her revenge by brainwashing the sheep with religion so that the sheep will become a devout monk (or whatever - I don't know much about religion) resulting in the sheep taking a vow if celibacy.


----------



## bottleofblues

typemismatch said:


> A sheep farmer (shepherd?) finds out her husband has been having an affair with one of her sheep. She exacts her revenge by brainwashing the sheep with religion so that the sheep will become a devout monk (or whatever - I don't know much about religion) resulting in the sheep taking a vow if celibacy.


That sounds like one whacky movie, must be french


----------



## bottleofblues

Steve French said:


> Just going out on a limb here, but Predator for number 2.


Aye


----------



## therealbleach

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Being There it is. Sandra Bullock has gets funniest lines, no dubt  One of the few films where I actually like her, really.
> 
> I'll add that it involves a rather uncomfortable reveal.
> 
> A couple more:
> 
> You can't sink free spirits.
> 
> Consumers are mindless idiots indeed.


 Titanic and Dawn of the Dead


----------



## therealbleach

Umpalumpa said:


> Dudes take bananas from cannibals hut
> 
> Little monkeys run away from a dude
> 
> Black man running naked in front of an army
> 
> I highly doubt that people gonna get it soon. I will probably ask another one soon, if you want I can give tips


 aguirre


----------



## therealbleach

Umpalumpa said:


> I will give an easy one after the hard one:
> 
> Man treats objects like women
> 
> Cop throws a tea cup on a dude's head


 the big lebowski


----------



## therealbleach

CharmedOne said:


> A guy and his new best friend *drift apart just as he's finally getting to go home.*


cast away, hehe


----------



## therealbleach

Dane said:


> Tanker truck driver must deal with other motorists suffering a severe case of road rage.


 the terminator


----------



## CharmedOne

bottleofblues said:


> Guy makes friends with some scary teen locals


The Lost Boys? (one of my all-time favorite movies!)



likeaspacemonkey said:


> Sandra Bullock has gets funniest lines, no dubt  *One of the few films where I actually like her, really.*


 How can someone not like Sandra Bullock?








likeaspacemonkey said:


> Consumers are mindless idiots indeed.


Thank You for Smoking?



therealbleach said:


> cast away, hehe


Affirmative! Áno! Da! Ja! Oui! ¡Sí! Tak! Uh-huh! Yeah! Yep! Yessireebob! Yup-yup!


----------



## Umpalumpa

therealbleach said:


> aguirre


Very good!


----------



## Umpalumpa

therealbleach said:


> the big lebowski


Very good again!
Okey, okey, I'm just warming up!


----------



## Umpalumpa

Suddenly you see on the screen a vagina, and then a few seconds later a big tarantula and then a penis.

Different movie-
A man jumps of the window and lands on a psychic

Different movie-
The hero's mother is all over the sky!


----------



## Missing Link

When you feel the earth shaking, find a rooftop quick.


----------



## bottleofblues

CharmedOne said:


> The Lost Boys? (one of my all-time favorite movies!)


well done


----------



## bottleofblues

Umpalumpa said:


> Suddenly you see on the screen a vagina, and then a few seconds later a big tarantula and then a penis.


Is that nymphomaniac?


----------



## Umpalumpa

bottleofblues said:


> Is that nymphomaniac?


Nope


----------



## bottleofblues

Umpalumpa said:


> Nope


I'm thinking it must be a lars von trier film, not antichrist is it? If not i give up.


----------



## CharmedOne

bottleofblues said:


> well done


----------



## Umpalumpa

bottleofblues said:


> I'm thinking it must be a lars von trier film, not antichrist is it? If not i give up.


Nope not antichrist 
It is the most known film between the three I posted though.


----------



## The Islander

Someone predicts something to happen and then it really happens and keeps happening until there's no one left.


----------



## purechaos

They created the perfect girl with thier computer


----------



## Steve French

purechaos said:


> They created the perfect girl with thier computer


Weird Science.


----------



## CharmedOne

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Dude suddenly goes from really turned on to absolutely disgusted and proceeds to vomit.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> Being There it is. Sandra Bullock has gets funniest lines, no dubt  One of the few films where I actually like her, really.
> 
> I'll add that it involves a rather uncomfortable reveal.


The Crying Game?



likeaspacemonkey said:


> Hey what can I say, evil feels good. My brain is a horrible person, I can't stop thinking bad things about people, not even while watching that vid :twisted


Someday, you will pay.


----------



## The Islander

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Any of the Final Destination flicks. I actually liked the first one.


 Correct  I like all of them quite a bit.


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> The Crying Game?
> 
> Someday, you will pay.





likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh yes. Every guy's worst nightmare :afr
> 
> *Sounds like some weird ****ed up kind of fun :yes*


Be careful what you say... They're listening...


----------



## Missing Link

There's lots of water, different kinds of boats, old ragtag apparel.


----------



## Missing Link

A guy in a seemingly always dark future has to track down four guys.


----------



## Missing Link

A bunch of strangers inside a polytope.


----------



## Missing Link

Three guys walk through a bleak grassy terrain to find something. It's no roadside picnic.


----------



## Missing Link

A gestural shibboleth will cost you your gonads and life.


----------



## IveGotToast

Missing Link said:


> There's lots of water, different kinds of boats, old ragtag apparel.


Water World


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Water World


Yep.


----------



## Steve French

Missing Link said:


> Three guys walk through a bleak grassy terrain to find something. It's no roadside picnic.


Stalker. Too easy with the clue in there.


----------



## IveGotToast

Angry wolves are angry.


----------



## Missing Link

Steve French said:


> Stalker. Too easy with the clue in there.


Nice.
I added roadside picnic, after I thought it would be too hard to guess.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Angry wolves are angry.


Twilight?


----------



## Salvador Dali

1. Guy finds severed ear.

2. Some weird s*** happens.

3. Naked woman.


----------



## Steve French

Salvador Dali said:


> 1. Guy finds severed ear.
> 
> 2. Some weird s*** happens.
> 
> 3. Naked woman.


Blue Velvet.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Steve French said:


> Blue Velvet.


Correct.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

“I did not hit her. I did not. Oh, hai Mark.”

More of a quote than a description but it just embodies so well the whole style of that... Movie.


----------



## Idontgetit

^ The room


----------



## therealbleach

IveGotToast said:


> Angry wolves are angry.


 the grey


----------



## Steve French

Okay, I'll give er a whirl.

- Repressed, brainwashed nuns get freaky with Jesus.

Edit: Occurred to me this was excised in some versions.


----------



## Salvador Dali

1. Someone shoots someone else.

:evil


----------



## therealbleach

Missing Link said:


> A guy in a seemingly always dark future has to track down four guys.


 blade runner


----------



## Idontgetit

Black dude a.k.a daywalker kills vampires and stuff.


----------



## therealbleach

a fisherman feels a bite.


----------



## JH1983

Idontgetit said:


> Black dude a.k.a daywalker kills vampires and stuff.


Blade.


----------



## Dane

therealbleach said:


> the terminator


That fits pretty well, but not quite what I was thinking of.

Original description: A tanker truck driver has to deal with a group of motorists suffering from severe road rage.

Here's another hint: The tanker truck is driven by a drifter who is hauling juice for a group of settlers in the desert.


----------



## JH1983

A forgetful dude drinks a beer someone spit in.


----------



## Missing Link

Salvador Dali said:


> 1. Someone shoots someone else.
> 
> :evil


That narrows it down.


----------



## Missing Link

therealbleach said:


> blade runner


yup


----------



## therealbleach

Missing Link said:


> Dead guy falls for a girl inside another guy's memory..


 source code


----------



## therealbleach

Dane said:


> That fits pretty well, but not quite what I was thinking of.
> 
> Original description: A tanker truck driver has to deal with a group of motorists suffering from severe road rage.
> 
> Here's another hint: The tanker truck is driven by a drifter who is hauling juice for a group of settlers in the desert.


 well now it's too easy


----------



## Missing Link

therealbleach said:


> source code


:yes

Btw, you look nervous in your picture. Have some cheese to calm you down.


----------



## Dane

therealbleach said:


> well now it's too easy


Well??!! :eyes


----------



## Dane

therealbleach said:


> a fisherman feels a bite.


It's got to be "Jaws".


----------



## Missing Link

Two dorks argue Star Wars vs LOTR in a burger joint.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

old people find life in a foreign country


----------



## Missing Link

A bunch of mutated ******** in the desert.


----------



## Missing Link

A guy locked in a room for 15 years trains in martial arts.


----------



## Missing Link

Strangers stuck in an elevator get picked off one by one.

(tbh, I forget myself what this movie is called, but if you guess right I'll know )


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Missing Link said:


> A bunch of mutated ******** in the desert.


One of the worst movies ever...

"The Hills Have Eyes"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Missing Link said:


> Strangers stuck in an elevator get picked off one by one.
> 
> (tbh, I forget myself what this movie is called, but if you guess right I'll know )


Ooh, I remember this one, sorta... Dang!


----------



## therealbleach

Missing Link said:


> Two dorks argue Star Wars vs LOTR in a burger joint.


clerks 2



Dane said:


> It's got to be "Jaws".


 yup, hehe


Missing Link said:


> :yes
> 
> Btw, you look nervous in your picture. Have such cheese to calm you down.


 hehe.  story of my life...


----------



## Missing Link

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> One of the worst movies ever...
> 
> "The Hills Have Eyes"


lol :yes


----------



## Missing Link

Guy plays with mashed potatoes.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Guy plays with mashed potatoes.


A Christmas Story? (a little guy, but a guy nevertheless) or Close Encounters of the Third Kind?

Here's one: Air raids for "[email protected]" and paddlings for guys abound.

And another: Guy throws a dead fish in his neighbor's back seat.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> A Christmas Story? (a little guy, but a guy nevertheless) or Close Encounters of the Third Kind?
> 
> Here's one: Air raids for "[email protected]" and paddlings for guys abound.


Yep, Close Encounters.


----------



## JH1983

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Could it be American Pie? Except... not spit...


That is incorrect. I thought the "forgetful dude" part would have gave it away. It's kind of an underrated movie, but it has a big following.


----------



## Dane

likeaspacemonkey said:


> The Road Warrior. God I love that movie.


Yeah, it's classic!


----------



## Dane

Kid tries to steal something from old man. 

Later, old man gives the thing to the kid.


----------



## CharmedOne

Dane said:


> Kid tries to steal something from old man.
> 
> Later, old man gives the thing to the kid.


Gran Torino?

How's about: Racist mob boss laughs, but in actuality, _*REALLY*_ hates dad's story about Sicilians' heritage.


----------



## Dane

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Here's an easy one: it's not hair gel.


"There's Something about Mary"

That was pretty easy. I'm surprised CharmedOne didn't get it.


----------



## Dane

CharmedOne said:


> Gran Torino?
> .


Yes!


----------



## CharmedOne

Dane said:


> "There's Something about Mary"
> 
> That was pretty easy. I'm surprised CharmedOne didn't get it.


Lol, I didn't see it. I must've been typing my post up as likeaspacemonkey's came in.

AAAANNNNDDD I've hit the dreaded 50 post limit, so until noon today, I'm totally SOL...


----------



## JH1983

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Ah, you pointing it out did it. Memento. Good movie.


That is correct.


----------



## Minkiro

CharmedOne said:


> How's about: Racist mob boss laughs, but in actuality, _*REALLY*_ hates dad's story about Sicilians' heritage.


True Romance?


----------



## CharmedOne

Minkiro said:


> True Romance?


:boogie










New one: Getting some action with his boss caused some equal and opposite reactions.


----------



## JH1983

Guy saves a puppy, starts catching feelings and then shoots everyone.


----------



## CharmedOne

Girls giving you the green light is not a good thing during this pub crawl.


----------



## IveGotToast

******** don't like woman who dresses like a dude.


----------



## CharmedOne

IveGotToast said:


> ******** don't like woman who dresses like a dude.


Boys Don't Cry?


----------



## IveGotToast

CharmedOne said:


> Boys Don't Cry?


Yeppers


----------



## bottleofblues

A gruff bugga, a squinty eyed fella and a mexican

This spaceship really needs to be decommissioned now


----------



## CharmedOne

JH1983 said:


> Guy saves a puppy, starts catching feelings and then shoots everyone.


Argh, I feel like I know this one, but it's just not coming to me... sooooo frustrating...



bottleofblues said:


> A gruff bugga, a squinty eyed fella and a mexican


The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


----------



## bottleofblues

CharmedOne said:


> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly?


Yep


----------



## JH1983

CharmedOne said:


> Argh, I feel like I know this one, but it's just not coming to me... sooooo frustrating...


Having feelings is illegal in the world he lives in...


----------



## BadGirl

JH1983 said:


> Having feelings is illegal in the world he lives in...


Equilibrium?


----------



## JH1983

Maltesta said:


> Equilibrium?


That's it. I thought it was a really cool movie, but most people don't seem to know about it.


----------



## BadGirl

Taxi driver gets an all night booking with unexpected stops.


----------



## Missing Link

Maltesta said:


> Taxi driver gets an all night booking with unexpected stops.


Collateral?


----------



## BadGirl

Missing Link said:


> Collateral?


Well done!


----------



## Missing Link

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You cheater :b


:blank Huh? I changed it from replicants to guys at the last second to make it less obvious, didn't bother to adjust for gender.


----------



## BadGirl

Man rescues dog, lots of interesting stories about drugs, then another man takes over the care of the dog.


----------



## Missing Link

> Four guns-for-hire trap their prey as they go about their business. (krites should know this one)


Clue#1: They advertise their services on TV.



> Starting at the bottom of the corporate ladder, they end up controlling their boss' every move.


Clue#1: There's some voodoo involved.


----------



## Umpalumpa

A guy locked in a room for 15 years trains in martial arts = oldboy?


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> Man rescues dog, lots of interesting stories about drugs, then another man takes over the care of the dog.


Amores Perros?


----------



## Missing Link

Umpalumpa said:


> A guy locked in a room for 15 years trains in martial arts = oldboy?


yes:yes


----------



## Missing Link

Desert Eagle .50 vs replicas


----------



## WinterDave

"Undercover cop is not impressed with a fake diamond."
Donnie Brasco

"Starting at the bottom of the corporate ladder, they end up controlling their boss' every move." 
Nine to Five

"A bunch of strangers inside a polytope."
Cube


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> Amores Perros?


No. Big clue: dog's name is *not* Murphy.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Missing Link said:


> Desert Eagle .50 vs replicas


Snatch, you need to give harder questions


----------



## Missing Link

Umpalumpa said:


> Snatch, you need to give harder questions


 Try your hand at those still unsolved clues I reposted.


----------



## Missing Link

WinterDave said:


> "Undercover cop is not impressed with a fake diamond."
> Donnie Brasco
> 
> "Starting at the bottom of the corporate ladder, they end up controlling their boss' every move."
> Nine to Five
> 
> "A bunch of strangers inside a polytope."
> Cube


2/3 Nice.

The second one is not Nine to Five.


----------



## Missing Link

Maltesta said:


> Man rescues dog, lots of interesting stories about drugs, then another man takes over the care of the dog.


K-9?


----------



## BadGirl

Missing Link said:


> K-9?


No. Another clue: it's a 'post 9/11' movie featuring brief original footage of bin Laden.


----------



## WinterDave

Guy gets shot, builds a barn....

Man drowns a car, starts a church....

Man hates snakes, finds God....

Man takes a vacation, rides a horse, gets shot at....

Man gets a haircut, and his brother dies....

Man wakes up, visits New York Harbor....


----------



## therealbleach

a real estate developer battles an alien.


----------



## bottleofblues

WinterDave said:


> Man hates snakes, finds God....
> 
> Man gets a haircut, and his brother dies....


Indiana jones and the last crusade?

Brothers? Can't remember if one of the brothers died in that film though.


----------



## WinterDave

Pretty much yes for number 1, Raiders of the Lost Ark...

Number 2, no....


----------



## Missing Link

therealbleach said:


> a real estate developer battles an alien.


Superman.

I had this clue on page 8 and no one guessed:
An alien on Earth disguises himself in plain sight and messes with our planet's rotation.


----------



## herk

A small man goes on a very long trip to destroy his uncle's favorite jewelry.


----------



## JH1983

StreetWiseHercules said:


> A small man goes on a very long trip to destroy his uncle's favorite jewelry.


Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Draconess25

A bunch of Asian ladies had awful lives.


----------



## IveGotToast

Man does not like the city he is being forced to stay in. And he makes that very clear.


----------



## P1e2

draconess- Not sure this movie is about Asian ladies that lead awful lives.

Not sure what the movie is that is about a man who hate the town he is forced to stay in. (maybe I should google both of these?).

Ok what is the name of the series of movies about a android who first is the bad guy and later on the good guy?


----------



## CharmedOne

Draconess25 said:


> A bunch of Asian ladies had awful lives.


The Joy Luck Club?


----------



## herk

jh1983 said:


> lord of the rings?


ya got it!


----------



## JH1983

A kitten floats down a river in a box, his best friend (a puppy) chases after him. Adventures ensue.


----------



## Missing Link

P1e2 said:


> draconess- Not sure this movie is about Asian ladies that lead awful lives.
> 
> Not sure what the movie is that is about a man who hate the town he is forced to stay in. (maybe I should google both of these?).
> 
> Ok what is the name of the series of movies about a android who first is the bad guy and later on the good guy?


Terminator


----------



## Dane

Missing Link said:


> .
> 
> When you feel the earth shaking, find a rooftop quick.


Tremors


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> Guy gets shot, builds a barn..


Clever...."Witness"


----------



## Dane

A dead family is haunted by a living one.

I just realized this has at least two possible answers. You have to get them both.

edit: no, on second thought it really only has one. The other movie comes close, but doesn't exactly fit.


----------



## JH1983

Dane said:


> A dead family is haunted by a living one.
> 
> I just realized this has at least two possible answers. You have to get them both.
> 
> edit: no, on second thought it really only has one. The other movie comes close, but doesn't exactly fit.


The Others?


----------



## therealbleach

Missing Link said:


> Superman.
> 
> I had this clue on page 8 and no one guessed:
> An alien on Earth disguises himself in plain sight and messes with our planet's rotation.


 yes... Don't know how we all missed that.


----------



## Missing Link

Dane said:


> Tremors


:yes


----------



## Draconess25

CharmedOne said:


> The Joy Luck Club?


Yes!



Dane said:


> A dead family is haunted by a living one.
> 
> I just realized this has at least two possible answers. You have to get them both.
> 
> edit: no, on second thought it really only has one. The other movie comes close, but doesn't exactly fit.


Beetlejuice?


----------



## MrKappa

P1e2 said:


> Ok what is the name of the series of movies about a android who first is the bad guy and later on the good guy?


Boba Fett? Star Wars.

A giant turtle sneezes.

Oh another one...

B Movie actor flaunts his BOOM STICK


----------



## IveGotToast

MrKappa said:


> Boba Fett? Star Wars.
> 
> A giant turtle sneezes.
> 
> Oh another one...
> 
> B Movie actor flaunts his BOOM STICK


The Never Ending Storyyyyyy Whoa Whoa Whoa

Army Of Darkness?


----------



## herk

flarf said:


> in this disney movie a barely legal redhead washes ashore like a hot piece of driftwood and gets licked by a dog. later, she uses a fork like a comb and everyone is like sup with that? during the thrilling climax she stops a guy from marrying a squid and so he wifes her instead and her dad waves at her, his rippling pectorals shining underneath a rainbow.


gotta be lil' merms


----------



## Missing Link

therealbleach said:


> yes... Don't know how we all missed that.


It must be SA-related.


----------



## MrKappa

IveGotToast said:


> The Never Ending Storyyyyyy Whoa Whoa Whoa
> 
> Army Of Darkness?


You got them... :yes

Okay...

The cute one gets wet, then has more children than they can handle.

(this is the worst possible description thread, right?)


----------



## Draconess25

Lady gest sick from a kid, her mom saves her, lady dies anyways.


----------



## Missing Link

Guy talks to mannequins.


----------



## MrKappa

^Mannequin


----------



## Missing Link

A factory makes green-colored crackers.


----------



## Draconess25

Missing Link said:


> A factory makes green-colored crackers.


Soylent Green?


----------



## Missing Link

MrKappa said:


> ^Mannequin


Nope, sorry.


----------



## Missing Link

Draconess25 said:


> Soylent Green?


:yes


----------



## herk

MrKappa said:


> The cute one gets wet, then has more children than they can handle.


gremlins gremlins gremlins gremlins gremlins!!!!!



Missing Link said:


> Guy talks to mannequins.


I Am Legend


----------



## CharmedOne

MrKappa said:


> You got them... :yes
> 
> Okay...
> 
> The cute one gets wet, then has more children than they can handle.
> 
> *
> (this is the worst possible description thread, right?)*


Why yeeeesss, yeeeesss it is! :yes

Gremlins

EDIT: Dammit! Once again, I'm not fast enough! You people with your quick reflexes and working technology!


----------



## herk

nice try


----------



## Missing Link

Don't throw your food at a river monster.


----------



## Missing Link

StreetWiseHercules said:


> I Am Legend


yep!


----------



## Stiltzkin

IveGotToast said:


> Man does not like the city he is being forced to stay in. And he makes that very clear.


The Truman Show ?

Someone should make a list of movies already named


----------



## CharmedOne

A couple of mine from the other day didn't get attempted, so either they got overlooked, or I made the references too random, or y'all are too obtuse (I kid, I kid... No really. Just kidding,) or the movies I picked are too obscure, or I'm actually doing what the thread asked and giving the absolute worst possible descriptions. Ever.



CharmedOne said:


> Here's one: Air raids for "[email protected]" and paddlings for guys abound.
> 
> And another: Guy throws a dead fish in his neighbor's back seat.


So, I'll give another clue for each:

1. Has a couple before-they-were-famous stars (who've now been leading men) as really unattractive, unappealing, sleazy, cheesy, douchey, jerky, smarmy guys. (Which is basically what I really *do* think of at least one of these stars, but it seems the public generally disagrees.)

2. A coupla geezers bring what they believe is their A Game to impress the cute redhead who just moved in.


----------



## VanGogh

1) Man f***s his phone
2) 2 horny boys make a woman
3) LOL Star Wars spoof
4) Teen boy hires a hooker & things get out of hand
5) Kid nearly starts WWIII
6) Primates take over


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> A couple of mine from the other day didn't get attempted, so either they got overlooked, or I made the references too random, or y'all are too obtuse (I kid, I kid... No really. Just kidding,) or the movies I picked are too obscure, or I'm actually doing what the thread asked and giving the absolute worst possible descriptions. Ever.
> 
> So, I'll give another clue for each:
> 
> 1. Has a couple before-they-were-famous stars (who've now been leading men) as really unattractive, unappealing, sleazy, cheesy, douchey, jerky, smarmy guys. (Which is basically what I really *do* think of at least one of these stars, but it seems the public generally disagrees.)
> 
> 2. A coupla geezers bring what they believe is their A Game to impress the cute redhead who just moved in.


More clues pleeze.


----------



## VanGogh

Missing Link said:


> A man counts toothpicks, among other things.


Rain man


----------



## JH1983

CharmedOne said:


> A couple of mine from the other day didn't get attempted, so either they got overlooked, or I made the references too random, or y'all are too obtuse (I kid, I kid... No really. Just kidding,) or the movies I picked are too obscure, or I'm actually doing what the thread asked and giving the absolute worst possible descriptions. Ever.
> 
> So, I'll give another clue for each:
> 
> 1. Has a couple before-they-were-famous stars (who've now been leading men) as really unattractive, unappealing, sleazy, cheesy, douchey, jerky, smarmy guys. (Which is basically what I really *do* think of at least one of these stars, but it seems the public generally disagrees.)
> 
> 2. A coupla geezers bring what they believe is their A Game to impress the cute redhead who just moved in.


Is it one of the Grumpy Old Men movies? The second one, I mean.


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> More clues pleeze.


NO!!! That's all you get (for now, anyway,) doggone it, dagnabbit it, dognabbit it!


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> NO!!! That's all you get (for now, anyway,) doggone it, dagnabbit it, dognabbit it!


Is one of them a sorority movie?


----------



## VanGogh

JohnnAY said:


> Retired vigilantes are being mysteriously killed.


Watchmen


----------



## CharmedOne

VanGogh said:


> 1) Man f***s his phone
> 2) 2 horny boys make a woman
> 3) LOL Star Wars spoof
> 4) Teen boy hires a hooker & things get out of hand
> 5) Kid nearly starts WWIII
> 6) Primates take over


1) I have no idea...
2) Weird Science
3) Space Balls
4) Risky Business
5) War Games
6) Planet of the Apes



JH1983 said:


> Is it one of the Grumpy Old Men movies? The second one, I mean.


BINGO!!! (Which, incidentally, is a favorite grumpy, old person's kinda game)



Maltesta said:


> Is one of them a sorority movie?


Noooooope.


----------



## VanGogh

CharmedOne said:


> 1) I have no idea...
> 2) Weird Science
> 3) Space Balls
> 4) Risky Business
> 5) War Games
> 6) Planet of the Apes
> 
> Noooooope.


I made those too easy I realize now.

The first one I'll see if anyone else gets it.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> A kitten floats down a river in a box, his best friend (a puppy) chases after him. Adventures ensue.


Nobody got this one. It was my favorite childhood movie.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

JH1983 said:


> Nobody got this one. It was my favorite childhood movie.


Milo & Otis?


----------



## BadGirl

No one got my 'post 9/11' movie involving drugs & a dog who was definitely not called Murphy!


----------



## JH1983

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Milo & Otis?


One of the cutest movies ever. I watched it over and over when I was little. That is correct.


----------



## Missing Link

Don't tell this guy he is funny.


----------



## herk

Goodfellas?


----------



## Missing Link

^yes


----------



## IveGotToast

VanGogh said:


> I made those too easy I realize now.
> 
> The first one I'll see if anyone else gets it.


Is it Her. I haven't seen it, and i don't know if he actually ****s his phone. If he does, don't tell me. I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Missing Link

Stoned teen has a deja vu moment on the freeway.


----------



## Draconess25

No one got "A lady gets sick from having a kid, her mom saves her, but she dies anyways."  Too vague?


----------



## Missing Link

Draconess25 said:


> No one got "A lady gets sick from having a kid, her mom saves her, but she dies anyways."  Too vague?


Either too vague or I haven't seen it.


----------



## Missing Link

A sleuth has uncanny martial art abilities.


----------



## Draconess25

Missing Link said:


> Either too vague or I haven't seen it.


Then I'll rephrase: "A Southern lady gets sick from having a kid, her mother gives her an organ, but she dies anyways."


----------



## Missing Link

Girl gets bitten by a snake. Horse dies.


----------



## Draconess25

True Grit?


----------



## Missing Link

Draconess25 said:


> Then I'll rephrase: "A Southern lady gets sick from having a kid, her mother gives her an organ, but she dies anyways."


Steel Magnolias


----------



## Missing Link

Draconess25 said:


> True Grit?


Yes!


----------



## herk

leonardo dicaprio laughs at a woman who drowns in a kiddy pool


----------



## Missing Link

Blind beef salesman doesn't eat meat.


----------



## CharmedOne

Nobody got these, so I'll add more clues...



CharmedOne said:


> Girls giving you the *green light* is not a good thing during this *pub crawl*.


Relax, not getting the hints is not the end of the world....



CharmedOne said:


> Clue #1: Air raids for "[email protected]" and paddlings for guys abound.


and...



CharmedOne said:


> Clue #2: Has a couple before-they-were-famous stars (who've now been leading men) as really unattractive, unappealing, sleazy, cheesy, douchey, jerky, smarmy guys. (Which is basically what I really *do* think of at least one of these stars, but it seems the public generally disagrees.)





Maltesta said:


> More clues pleeze.


Okey dokey, here's a third...

Movie title is the same as the name of a Led Zeppelin song.
(Someone puh-leeze freaken get this one already.)


----------



## Missing Link

Has colorful aliens.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Nobody got these, so I'll add more clues...
> 
> Relax, not getting the hints is not the end of the world....
> 
> and...
> 
> Okey dokey, here's a third...
> 
> Movie title is the same as the name of a Led Zeppelin song.
> (Someone puh-leeze freaken get this one already.)


Dazed and confused


----------



## JH1983

CharmedOne said:


> Nobody got these, so I'll add more clues...
> 
> Relax, not getting the hints is not the end of the world....
> 
> and...
> 
> Okey dokey, here's a third...
> 
> Movie title is the same as the name of a Led Zeppelin song.
> (Someone puh-leeze freaken get this one already.)


Is the first one Go and the third one Swingers?


----------



## JH1983

StreetWiseHercules said:


> leonardo dicaprio laughs at a woman who drowns in a kiddy pool


What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Dazed and confused


Yes! You got it!!!












JH1983 said:


> Is the first one Go and the third one Swingers?


Nope, on the first one. And the third one was Dazed and Confused.


----------



## P1e2

Missing Link said:


> Terminator


 Yes correct, Terminator


----------



## Missing Link

This movie is based on the premise that Earth drilling is more complicated than astronautics.


----------



## JH1983

Missing Link said:


> Earth drilling is more complicated than astronautics.


The Core?


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Earth drilling is more complicated than astronautics.


Avatar?


----------



## herk

JH1983 said:


> What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


yep :clap


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

VanGogh said:


> 1) Man f***s his phone
> 2) 2 horny boys make a woman
> 3) LOL Star Wars spoof
> 4) Teen boy hires a hooker & things get out of hand
> 5) Kid nearly starts WWIII
> 6) Primates take over


5. War Games?


----------



## Missing Link

Baseball umpire does the moonwalk.


----------



## Missing Link

Nope, not Core or Avatar.


----------



## Missing Link

JH1983 said:


> The Core?


What about the astronautics part?


----------



## JH1983

Missing Link said:


> What about the astronautics part?


I jumped the gun a little.


----------



## mdiada

some chick flies off the handle


----------



## herk

Missing Link said:


> What about the astronautics part?


Armageddon?


----------



## Missing Link

Renegade general can't prevent a blood bath in the shower room.


----------



## Missing Link

Features a gung-ho general and a disabled scientist.


----------



## JohnnAY

Missing Link said:


> Renegade general can't prevent a blood bath in the shower room.


The Rock.

A cripple falls in love with a native woman.


----------



## Draconess25

Missing Link said:


> Steel Magnolias


Yes.


----------



## Dane

JH1983 said:


> The Others?


Right on!


----------



## CharmedOne

mdiada said:


> some chick flies off the handle


Fatal Attraction?



Missing Link said:


> Renegade general can't prevent a blood bath in the shower room.


The most disturbing part of Full Metal Jacket, imo.

The following of mine haven't been attempted, so I'll add clues:



CharmedOne said:


> Getting some action with his boss caused some equal and opposite reactions.


Adding: "Don't chit where you eat" is a cliche for a good reason--caving in to his boss' advances was not the smartest move for his career or personal life.



CharmedOne said:


> Girls giving you the *green light* is not a good thing during this pub crawl.





CharmedOne said:


> Clue #2: Relax, not getting the hintsis not *the end of the world*...


Clue #3: Aliens, England, and lots and lots of beer.


----------



## Missing Link

World's End



> The most disturbing part of Full Metal Jacket, imo.
> 
> The following of mine haven't been attempted, so I'll add clues:


Ah, good guess but not what I had in mind. Someone already got it - it's The Rock. I guess the key word was renegade.


----------



## BadGirl

Man falls into river, washes up downstream as a different person.


----------



## BadGirl

Neo said:


> 'Whoa'.


More!!


----------



## BadGirl

Neo said:


> Yes I edited the post


More clues needed...


----------



## JohnnAY

Neo said:


> 'Whoa'.
> 
> Was that too much of a description?
> 
> Or how about:
> 
> Guy in a daze, takes meds, wakes up, learns martial arts and saves the planet with a lot of guns.


Lol, The Matrix??

Computer notifies boy of its return.


----------



## BadGirl

Neo said:


> And yet, the answer is staring you in the face


Is it Sci-Fi?


----------



## herk

Maltesta said:


> Man falls into river, washes up downstream as a different person.


K-Pax????


----------



## BadGirl

StreetWiseHercules said:


> K-Pax????


Nope. Another clue: it's very 'cinematic' lol.


----------



## JohnnAY

Neo said:


> Indeed
> 
> Flight of the Navigator??


Negative. It's a very famous line.


----------



## BadGirl

Neo said:


> Yes it is!


I think someone got it! Someone should get mine - we particularly love it in the UK as it's a slice of old-fashined America with a minor role for a dog called "dog".


----------



## Umpalumpa

A man kill an old lady with a sculpture of a penis.


----------



## Draconess25

A bunch of prostitutes kick ***.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Draconess25 said:


> A bunch of prostitutes kick ***.


is it a french movie ?


----------



## Draconess25

Stiltzkin said:


> is it a french movie ?


Nope.


----------



## Missing Link

Draconess25 said:


> A bunch of prostitutes kick ***.


Charlie's Angels?


----------



## Draconess25

Missing Link said:


> Charlie's Angels?


I guess I was too vague. Dx

A bunch of prostitutes kick *** _in black and white._


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Stoned teen has a deja vu moment on the freeway.


Clue#1: Littering and...


----------



## Missing Link

Draconess25 said:


> I guess I was too vague. Dx
> 
> A bunch of prostitutes kick *** _in black and white._


Sin City

I think we had a similar clue.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Don't throw your food at a river monster.


Clue#1: Don't drain formaldehyde in the sink..


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Baseball umpire does the moonwalk.


Clue#1: Queen Elizabeth throws a wicked curveball.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Blind beef salesman doesn't eat meat.


Clue#1: Guy kills some people in a car crash. Then some other people get a piece of him.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> A gestural shibboleth will cost you your gonads and life.


Clue#1: Americans pretend they are Italian.


----------



## herk

Missing Link said:


> Clue#1: Littering and...


super troopers


----------



## Missing Link

> Four guns-for-hire trap their prey as they go about their business. (krites should know this one)


Clue#1: They advertise their services on TV.



> Starting at the bottom of the corporate ladder, they end up controlling their boss' every move.


Clue#1: There's some voodoo involved.


----------



## Missing Link

StreetWiseHercules said:


> super troopers


yep!


----------



## Missing Link

Neo said:


> Alien spaceships arrives, blow up important things and people
> Military try and save the day but fail.
> Geek comes up with brilliant idea, travels to the mothership and interfaces with its computer.
> Aliens become beatable and everyone is happy. Except the aliens.


Independence Day.

You pretty much described the whole movie.  You're supposed to give a bad description, like "alien spaceships forgot to install antivirus"


----------



## Missing Link

Neo said:


> Haha. Ok I'll Try Harder - With A Vengeance


Cool, just don't try too hard or you'll die.


----------



## zomgz

Some army dude died and then got hooked up to a parallel universe machine so he can save the world by figuring out who planted a bomb.


----------



## Missing Link

zomgz said:


> Some army dude died and then got hooked up to a parallel universe machine so he can save the world by figuring out who planted a bomb.


Source Code

It wasn't a parallel universe though.


----------



## IveGotToast

A member of a superhero team, want's his daughter back.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> World's End


YES!












Neo said:


> 'Whoa'.
> 
> Was that too much of a description?


Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## CharmedOne

This one still hasn't been solved..

The first clue:



CharmedOne said:


> New one: Getting some action with his boss caused some equal and opposite reactions.


The second clue:



CharmedOne said:


> Adding: "Don't chit where you eat" is a cliche for a good reason--caving in to his boss' advances was not the smartest move for his career or personal life.


The third clue:

The lead actor has a track record of playing characters that either cheat with or just generally boink sociopathic, psychotic, and/or homicidal women.


----------



## Idontgetit

CharmedOne said:


> This one still hasn't been solved..
> 
> The first clue:
> 
> The second clue:
> 
> The third clue:
> 
> The lead actor has a track record of playing characters that either cheat with or just generally boink sociopathic, psychotic, and/or homicidal women.


Horrible Bosses?

Sells weed, gangster drug dealer recognize strain, chase


----------



## CharmedOne

Idontgetit said:


> Horrible Bosses?
> 
> Sells weed, gangster drug dealer recognize strain, chase


Nope. Definitely _*NOT *_a comedy.

Pineapple Express, right?


----------



## Idontgetit

aw damn, yep.


----------



## crimeclub

CharmedOne said:


> Nope. Definitely _*NOT *_a comedy.


fatal attraction?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

A man gets into a relationship with a bank teller he robbed.


----------



## Idontgetit

Lacking Serotonin said:


> A man gets into a relationship with a bank teller he robbed.


The Town


----------



## CharmedOne

Idontgetit said:


> aw damn, yep.


Heh. Too easy for me. On my list of favorites. So, hey...












crimeclub said:


> fatal attraction?


Nooooooo

(but same actor...)



Lacking Serotonin said:


> A man gets into a relationship with a bank teller he robbed.


Killing Zoe? Gawd, I love that movie!


----------



## crimeclub

CharmedOne said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> (but same actor...)


Ok so it's about a guy that get's into a bad relationship that he shouldn't have, it stars Michael Douglas, and it's NOT fatal attraction.... I'll just toss something random on the wall and hope it sticks; Basic Instinct. (never seen it)


----------



## CharmedOne

crimeclub said:


> Ok so it's about a guy that get's into a bad relationship that he shouldn't have, it stars Michael Douglas, and it's NOT fatal attraction.... I'll just toss something random on the wall and hope it sticks; Basic Instinct. (never seen it)


You've never seen Basic Instinct?! GASP. I made the mistake of watching it *WITH MY BROTHER*. *Hint: Do not watch it WITH YOUR MOM* (or grandma, or sister -- unless she's really cool about... ahem... naughty bits...) You get the discomfort of the situation I'm talkin' 'bout...

Awesome try because she IS one of those women I was referring to, but nooooo... This actress has been an angel, soldier, sculptor, stripper...


----------



## crimeclub

CharmedOne said:


> You've never seen Basic Instinct?! GASP. I made the mistake of watching it *WITH MY BROTHER*. *Hint: Do not watch it WITH YOUR MOM* (or grandma, or sister -- unless she's really cool about... ahem... naughty bits...) You get the discomfort of the situation I'm talkin' 'bout...
> 
> Awesome try because she IS one of those women I was referring to, but nooooo... This actress has been an angel, soldier, sculptor, stripper...


*determined to not use imdb!!!*


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> This one still hasn't been solved..
> 
> The lead actor has a track record of playing characters that either cheat with or just generally boink sociopathic, psychotic, and/or homicidal women.


Disclosure? 
(Good movie if anyone hasn't seen it).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Idontgetit said:


> The Town


Yes. Awesome movie.


----------



## zomgz

Missing Link said:


> Source Code
> 
> It wasn't a parallel universe though.


You got it! Eh it was hard to keep up with when I watched it tired so you're probably right.


----------



## BadGirl

Liberal American journalist goes to Russia & becomes very un-liberal. Some romance throughout. 
(based on a true story).


----------



## ineverwipe

2 cops protect a murder witness


----------



## WinterDave

Missing Link said:


> Clue#1: Guy kills some people in a car crash. Then some other people get a piece of him.


Seven Pounds....

Man watches Woodstock, plays chess with Caesar...

Man gets a phone call, and the city panics....

Woman loses her best friend, gets an emergency appendectomy....

Man shoots up some mushrooms, takes a dip, and wakes up in a zoo...

Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....

Guys steal some canoes, eat at a Cajun party....


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> Disclosure?
> (Good movie if anyone hasn't seen it).


That's the one!

LL Cool MD (Ladies Love Cool Michael Douglas?)










Dat expression! :rofl


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> That's the one!
> 
> LL Cool MD (Ladies Love Cool Michael Douglas?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat expression! :rofl


Hers or his?!


----------



## JH1983

A paramedic desperately needs a nap.


----------



## BadGirl

JH1983 said:


> A paramedic desperately needs a nap.


Bringing Out The Dead?


----------



## JH1983

Maltesta said:


> Bringing Out The Dead?


I'm impressed. I didn't think many people saw that one. Awesome movie.


----------



## BadGirl

JH1983 said:


> I'm impressed. I didn't think many people saw that one. Awesome movie.


It's a little known classic, highly recommended.


----------



## JH1983

A man falls from the sky, loses a leg and gets possessed by a god.


----------



## CharmedOne

WinterDave said:


> Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....


In the Line of Fire?



CharmedOne said:


> That's the one!
> 
> LL Cool MD (Ladies Love Cool Michael Douglas?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat expression! :rofl





Maltesta said:


> Hers or his?!


His. It was way funnier in its larger version. He looks very...appalled? For some reason, it shrunk down when I pasted the link in here and it's not as evident. ? Drat.


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> His. It was way funnier in its larger version. He looks very...appalled? For some reason, it shrunk down when I pasted the link in here and it's not as evident. ? Drat.


I see that now...although his left hand is placed ever so gently on Demi's waist...


----------



## Missing Link

> Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't throw your food at a river monster.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: Don't drain formaldehyde in the sink..
Click to expand...

Clue#2: guns, molotov cocktails, bow and arrow, Agent Yellow...


----------



## Missing Link

> Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball umpire does the moonwalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: Queen Elizabeth throws a wicked curveball.
Click to expand...

Clue#2: Guys uses the bathroom while mic'ed for some event.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: guns, molotov cocktails, bow and arrow, Agent Yellow...


The Host (the korean movie)


----------



## Missing Link

> Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gestural shibboleth will cost you your gonads and life.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: Americans pretend they are Italian.
Click to expand...

Clue#2: Movie theater is set ablaze.


----------



## Missing Link

Stiltzkin said:


> The Host (the korean movie)


Hurray! :clap


----------



## JH1983

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: Guys uses the bathroom while mic'ed for some event.


It's one of the Naked Gun movies, but I'm not sure which. Was it 33 1/3?


----------



## herk

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: Movie theater is set ablaze.


Inglorious Basterds


----------



## JH1983

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: Movie theater is set ablaze.


Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## JH1983

StreetWiseHercules said:


> Inglorious Basterds


Nice. Same time, but you got there first.


----------



## Missing Link

> Four guns-for-hire trap their prey as they go about their business. (krites should know this one)
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: They advertise their services on TV.
Click to expand...

Clue#2: Sumerian is not the same as Babylonian.


----------



## Missing Link

JH1983 said:


> Inglorious Basterds.


That's a bingo!


----------



## Missing Link

JH1983 said:


> It's one of the Naked Gun movies, but I'm not sure which. Was it 33 1/3?


It's from the first one:


----------



## JH1983

Missing Link said:


> That's a bingo!


StreetWiseHercules beat me to it by a few seconds. What about the Naked Gun one?

Edit: Never mind. I haven't seen those Naked Gun movies in forever. The bathroom thing gave it away.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> A man falls from the sky, loses a leg and gets possessed by a god.


This is an obscure one.

Clue#2: There's a pyramid in New York City.


----------



## Missing Link

JH1983 said:


> StreetWiseHercules beat me to it by a few seconds. What about the Naked Gun one?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I haven't seen those Naked Gun movies in forever. The bathroom thing gave it away.


Ah sorry StreetWise, I didn't notice your guess. We'll call it a two-way tie.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: Sumerian is not the same as Babylonian.


GhostBUsteeers ! :b


----------



## Missing Link

Stiltzkin said:


> GhostBUsteeers ! :b


Awesome :clap


----------



## Missing Link

Guy dresses as a woman to get work.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Missing Link said:


> Guy dresses as a woman to get work.


Tootsie ?


----------



## Missing Link

Stiltzkin said:


> Tootsie ?


yep


----------



## herk

Missing Link said:


> Ah sorry StreetWise, I didn't notice your guess. We'll call it a two-way tie.


lol no worries


----------



## Stiltzkin

Missing Link said:


> yep


Only way i'm winning this game is when no one s playing :boogie


----------



## Missing Link

> Starting at the bottom of the corporate ladder, they end up controlling their boss' every move.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: There's some voodoo involved.
Click to expand...

Clue#2: As long as the music is playing, he's got the moves.


----------



## Ckg2011

Man leases island from Costa Rica, spared no expense. Worker tries to get off the island but has idea where he is going. Hurricane threatens island. Unexpected hero. 

Any guesses? Should be pretty easy.


----------



## Ckg2011

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: As long as the music is playing, he's got the moves.


 Weekend At Bernies 2.


----------



## Missing Link

Ckg2011 said:


> Weekend At Bernies 2.


You got it.


----------



## WinterDave

Ckg2011 said:


> Man leases island from Costa Rica, spared no expense. Worker tries to get off the island but has idea where he is going. Hurricane threatens island. Unexpected hero.
> 
> Any guesses? Should be pretty easy.


Jurassic Park

********************************
Still up for grabs:

1-Guy gets shot, builds a barn=Witness, congrats to Dane!

2-Man drowns a car, starts a church....??
Clue-Baptist goes on a pilgrimage...

3-Man hates snakes, finds God=Raiders of the Lost Ark

4-Man takes a vacation, rides a horse, gets shot at....??
Clue-"Boy, have we got a vacation for you!"

5-Man gets a haircut, and his brother dies....??
Clue-The most feared guy in the prison is the one who washes the underwear...

6-Man wakes up, visits New York Harbor....??
Clue-After a ride in outer space...

7-Man watches Woodstock, plays chess with Caesar...??
Clue-Man always get the best seat anywhere he goes....

8-Man gets a phone call, and the city panics....??
Is not 'Phonebooth'....
Clue-At an all-night diner...

9-Woman loses her best friend, gets an emergency appendectomy....??
Clue-Woman is a Boston doctor...

9-Man shoots up some mushrooms, takes a dip, and wakes up in a zoo...??
Clue-Sensory deprivation...

10-Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....
It is not "In the Line of Fire' ??
Clue-Fed is chasing counterfeiter...

11-Guys steal some canoes, eat at a Cajun party....??
Clue-National Guard...


----------



## CharmedOne

A prince shows up in New York to find his princess and in the meantime, plays with himself and himself and himself. :b


----------



## WinterDave

Coming to America....


----------



## Stiltzkin

CharmedOne said:


> A prince shows up in New York to find his princess and in the meantime, plays with himself and himself and himself. :b


Coming to America


----------



## Stiltzkin

:bash


----------



## CharmedOne

WinterDave said:


> Coming to America....





Stiltzkin said:


> Coming to America


You boys are good!


----------



## Daniel C

1. A woman has to play grandmother's footsteps to find her missing child.
2. A man has troubles fulfilling his job so he calls in the help of a somewhat manic Australian.
3. A group of men is after a great treasure but they are hindered by many perils including mutants, mysterious tribes and seductive women.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Daniel C said:


> 1. A woman has to play grandmother's footsteps to find her missing child.
> 2. A man has troubles fulfilling his job so he calls in the help of a somewhat manic Australian.
> 3. A group of men is after a great treasure but they are hindered by many perils including mutants, mysterious tribes and seductive women.


3. Pirates of the caribbean ?


----------



## Daniel C

Stiltzkin said:


> 3. Pirates of the caribbean ?


No. :no


----------



## Stiltzkin

Man travels around his country for his work, reluctantly invites his friend. Rivality intermeddles in their conversations...


----------



## BadGirl

Stiltzkin said:


> Man travels through his country for work, reluctantly invites his friend. Rivality intermeddles in their conversations...


Of Mice & Men?


----------



## Stiltzkin

It does match the description... but it's not the one


----------



## Missing Link

WinterDave said:


> Jurassic Park
> 
> 8-Man gets a phone call, and the city panics....??


Phonebooth?


----------



## Umpalumpa

Nobody tried mine, so I will tell you which movies they were in order to make you all feel worse 

A clockwork orange
Persona
Whatever works
New York stories

A man's wife has been murdered so he is leading a war in the sake of something that is not relevant to his wife death.

Different movie-
A man's son has been murdered so he is leading a war....


----------



## Missing Link

Daniel C said:


> 2. A man has troubles fulfilling his job so he calls in the help of a somewhat manic Australian.


King's Speech?


----------



## Stiltzkin

Umpalumpa said:


> Nobody tried mine, so I will tell you which movies they were in order to make you all feel worse
> 
> A clockwork orange
> Persona
> Whatever works
> New York stories
> 
> A man's wife has been murdered so he is leading a war in the sake of something that is not relevant to his wife death.
> 
> Different movie-
> A man's son has been murdered so he is leading a war....


Is it litteraly a war ?


----------



## Umpalumpa

Yep, if you got the first one, you got the second one (different movies)


----------



## Stiltzkin

Braveheart ?


----------



## Daniel C

Missing Link said:


> King's Speech?


Yep, that's the one. :yes


----------



## Umpalumpa

Stiltzkin said:


> Braveheart ?


Yep


----------



## Stiltzkin

Umpalumpa said:


> Yep


Then the 2nd one is the Patriot :idea


----------



## Umpalumpa

Yarp!


----------



## BadGirl

Man is shot dead but his girlfriend hasn't lost him, lots of romance, money & fun with a psychic.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Easy, Ghost! :idea


----------



## BadGirl

Stiltzkin said:


> Easy, Ghost! :idea


:yes


----------



## BadGirl

Irish guy meets a lady under unusual circumstances; falls in love; goes to prison after pretending to have shot someone who she shot.


----------



## WinterDave

Added some clues to the descriptions....

2-Man drowns a car, starts a church....??
Clue-Baptist goes on a pilgrimage...

4-Man takes a vacation, rides a horse, gets shot at....??
Clue-"Boy, have we got a vacation for you!"

5-Man gets a haircut, and his brother dies....??
Clue-The most feared guy in the prison is the one who washes the underwear...

6-Man wakes up, visits New York Harbor....??
Clue-After a ride into outer space...

7-Man watches Woodstock, plays chess with Caesar...??
Clue-Man always get the best seat anywhere he goes....

8-Man gets a phone call, and the city panics....??
Is not 'Phone Booth'....
Clue-At an all-night diner...

9-Woman loses her best friend, gets an emergency appendectomy....??
Clue-Woman is a Boston doctor...

9-Man shoots up some mushrooms, takes a dip, and wakes up in a zoo...??
Clue-Sensory deprivation...

10-Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....
It is not "In the Line of Fire' ??
Clue-Fed is chasing a counterfeiter...

11-Guys steal some canoes, eat at a Cajun party....??
Clue-National Guard...


----------



## CharmedOne

WinterDave said:


> Added some clues to the descriptions....
> 
> 4-Man takes a vacation, rides a horse, gets shot at....??
> Clue-"Boy, have we got a vacation for you!"


This is probably wrong, but City Slickers? Is it a comedy?


----------



## euphoria04

WinterDave said:


> 4-Man takes a vacation, rides a horse, gets shot at....??
> Clue-"Boy, have we got a vacation for you!"


Westworld


----------



## BadGirl

Maltesta said:


> Irish guy meets a lady under unusual circumstances; falls in love; goes to prison after pretending to have shot someone who she shot.


Another clue: 'she' isn't really a 'she'...


----------



## midnightson

> 2-Man drowns a car, starts a church....??
> Clue-Baptist goes on a pilgrimage...


The Apostle



> 5-Man gets a haircut, and his brother dies....??
> Clue-The most feared guy in the prison is the one who washes the underwear...


American History X


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> A man falls from the sky, loses a leg and gets possessed by a god.





JH1983 said:


> This is an obscure one.
> 
> Clue#2: There's a pyramid in New York City.


I've never met another person who has seen this movie.

Clue#3: It takes place in the future and this particular god that does the possessing has three days to conceive a child or he loses his immortality.


----------



## WinterDave

Westworld, The Apostle, and American History X, are all correct!! :yay:yay


----------



## Missing Link

EndlessBlu said:


> Citizen Kane [EDIT: Damn, you people are quick]
> 
> Man spawns a stomach-vagina


The Thing?

Wast there a correct guess for this?


----------



## Missing Link

Guy gets really upset over fast food burger quality.


----------



## BadGirl

Missing Link said:


> Guy gets really upset over fast food burger quality.


Falling Down?


----------



## Missing Link

Maltesta said:


> Falling Down?


yes


----------



## BadGirl

Girl 'executed' but lives on to help secret Government operations and finds romance.


----------



## Umpalumpa

More:

3 men go around in circles demanding ice cream

Different movie-
A cab driver and a priest are saving the world

Different movie- a wacky one
The hero uses two squirrels and something between them as a nunchaku.

Good luck


----------



## midnightson

Umpalumpa said:


> Different movie-
> A cab driver and a priest are saving the world


The Fifth Element


----------



## Umpalumpa

midnightson said:


> The Fifth Element


Yeah, nice one


----------



## Missing Link

Umpalumpa said:


> More:
> 
> Different movie- a wacky one
> The hero uses two squirrels and something between them as a nunchaku.


Kung Pow: Enter the Fist


----------



## Missing Link

Maltesta said:


> Girl 'executed' but lives on to help secret Government operations and finds romance.


La Femme Nikita


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> A man falls from the sky, loses a leg and gets possessed by a god.





JH1983 said:


> This is an obscure one.
> 
> Clue#2: There's a pyramid in New York City.





JH1983 said:


> I've never met another person who has seen this movie.
> 
> Clue#3: It takes place in the future and this particular god that does the possessing has three days to conceive a child or he loses his immortality.


I'm not giving up on this, someone has to have seen this film.

Clue#4: It's a French film, live action mixed with computer animation. The god is Horus.


----------



## Missing Link

Three guys on a train.


----------



## Missing Link

Apartment building landlord is also a butcher.


----------



## Stiltzkin

JH1983 said:


> I'm not giving up on this, someone has to have seen this film.
> 
> Clue#4: It's a French film, live action mixed with computer animation. The god is Horus.


ah yes, Immortel, such a bad movie that's why i had a hard time remembering...


----------



## JH1983

Stiltzkin said:


> ah yes, Immortel, such a bad movie that's why i had a hard time remembering...


Yeah, it was made kind of poorly. I thought it was a neat concept though.


----------



## BadGirl

Missing Link said:


> La Femme Nikita


Yes, well done. I prefer the Hollywood re-make The Assassin starring Bridget Fonda.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Missing Link said:


> Kung Pow: Enter the Fist


:clap
Anyone know the third one?


----------



## Missing Link

Umpalumpa said:


> :clap
> Anyone know the third one?


:ideaPure guess, because I haven't seen it - Three Stooges?

I can't think of any other three men that could be going in circles demanding ice cream. :blank


----------



## Umpalumpa

Missing Link said:


> :ideaPure guess, because I haven't seen it - Three Stooges?
> 
> I can't think of any other three men that could be going in circles demanding ice cream. :blank


Nope

A clue: they are in jail


----------



## BadGirl

A lady & her child move into one room of their house; extreme anxiety involved...


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> A lady & her child move into one room of their house; extreme anxiety involved...


Panic Room


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> Panic Room


Well done! Your turn?


----------



## Stiltzkin

Man travels around his country for his work, reluctantly invites his friend. Rivalry intermeddles in their conversations...

2nde clue: A man trapped in the box.


----------



## BadGirl

Stiltzkin said:


> Man travels around his country for his work, reluctantly invites his friend. Rivalry intermeddles in their conversations...
> 
> 2nde clue: A man trapped in the box.


Cube?


----------



## Stiltzkin

Maltesta said:


> Cube?


Nope. I don't recall any travels around a country in cube ?


----------



## BadGirl

Stiltzkin said:


> Nope. I don't recall any travels around a country in cube ?


Do you literally mean a 'box'?


----------



## Stiltzkin

Maltesta said:


> Do you literally mean a 'box'?


Lol no. Actually, if you don't know what that is referring to, you can't know this movie.


----------



## CharmedOne

Stiltzkin said:


> Lol no. Actually, if you don't know what that is referring to, you can't know this movie.


I'm guessing by "the box" you mean solitary confinement, but I still can't figure out what the movie is... the wheels are turning in my brain, though...


----------



## Stiltzkin

CharmedOne said:


> I'm guessing by "the box" you mean solitary confinement, but I still can't figure out what the movie is... the wheels are turning in my brain, though...


Ok i'm going to save you some trouble, no it doesn't mean "solitary confinement".

OK 3rd clue: It's an british movie, takes place in northern england.


----------



## Stiltzkin

It's The Trip. Lol i thought it was more popular... 
Anyway, if you guys saw it, you would have guessed it by now, with the clues i gave lol...


----------



## Missing Link

Two guys surrounded by an army make a last stand.


----------



## Missing Link

Guy digs the same ditch over and over.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Guy digs the same ditch over and over.


Holes?


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Holes?


nope.


----------



## Missing Link

> Three guys on a train.


clue 1: In India.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Darjeeling limited


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Apartment building landlord is also a butcher.


Clue 1: Clown becomes a handyman.


----------



## Missing Link

Stiltzkin said:


> Darjeeling limited


Yes! 
I thought that clue would make it easy, but too lazy to think of another one. :b


----------



## Stiltzkin

I only find the easy ones :cry


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> Well done! Your turn?


Guy keeps ending up showing up naked in the future.


----------



## Umpalumpa

CharmedOne said:


> Guy keeps ending up showing up naked in the future.


Terminator series? Nah, they show up in the past I guess


----------



## CharmedOne

Umpalumpa said:


> Terminator series? Nah, they show up in the past I guess


Nope.


----------



## JH1983

CharmedOne said:


> Guy keeps ending up showing up naked in the future.


Is it The Time Traveler's Wife? I've never seen it, but I've read the book.


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> Guy keeps ending up showing up naked in the past and in the future.





Umpalumpa said:


> Terminator series? Nah, they show up in the past I guess





JH1983 said:


> Is it The Time Traveler's Wife? I've never seen it, but I've read the book.


I've edited because he actually shows up naked in both the past and future. Movie's got some gratuitous butt shots--and not just of that actor. (I'm not complaining, mind you...)


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> I've edited because he actually shows up naked in both the past and future. Movie's got some gratuitous butt shots--and not just of that actor. (I'm not complaining, mind you...)


Demolition Man?


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> Demolition Man?


Oh wow, good guess. That would definitely fit the description, but it's not the one I'm thinking of...


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Can I add a couple? I don't know the rules of this game...

1) Gangsters invade a Florida hotel and are scared by a hurricane.
2) Escaped convicts kill off a someone's uncle and make it a super happy Christmas.


----------



## Missing Link

Twelve Monkeys?


----------



## Missing Link

All this witness wants to do is bake cakes.


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> Twelve Monkeys?


Woo-hoo! You got it! It *was* 12 Monkeys! It was! Haha! Hehe! Hoohoo! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Steve French

Starless Sneetch said:


> Can I add a couple? I don't know the rules of this game...
> 
> 1) Gangsters invade a Florida hotel and are scared by a hurricane.


Key Largo. Great movie. When they got by with just good character, dialog, and plot, no special effects.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> Woo-hoo! You got it! It *was* 12 Monkeys! It was! Haha! Hehe! Hoohoo! Oh yeah!!!


Awesome :boogie

Hilarious gif by the way.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Creatures made of metal, wood, plastic... Roam about the earth...!


----------



## Stiltzkin

Girl suffers mental disorder. Situation gets worse, girl turns out to be quite the acrobat.


----------



## Stiltzkin

On his 9th birthday, boy gets an unexpected visit from a very short man from ancient times.


----------



## Missing Link

Stiltzkin said:


> Girl suffers mental disorder. Situation gets worse, girl turns out to be quite the acrobat.


The Exorcist?


----------



## Stiltzkin

Missing Link said:


> The Exorcist?


Lol... Yes. U'r good.


----------



## BadGirl

A man sues his former employers but dies before the conclusion of the court case.


----------



## Steve French

Starless Sneetch said:


> Can I add a couple? I don't know the rules of this game...
> 
> 2) Escaped convicts kill off a someone's uncle and make it a super happy Christmas.


And it just came to me the other one, odd that I didn't get it the first time round since I just watched it a few weeks ago, We're No Angels, another great Bogart film.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Two guys surrounded by an army make a last stand.


Clue#1: in South America


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Guy digs the same ditch over and over.


Clue #1: In prison.


----------



## Missing Link

Stiltzkin said:


> Lol... Yes. U'r good.


:boogie It was a nice clue - well obfuscated but just enough info to make the guess.


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> A man sues his former employers but dies before the conclusion of the court case.


Philadelphia? If so, that's one heartbreaking movie. :/


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> Philadelphia? If so, that's one heartbreaking movie. :/


Correct. And yes, I've seen it several times & always shed tears.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Steve French said:


> Key Largo. Great movie. When they got by with just good character, dialog, and plot, no special effects.





Steve French said:


> And it just came to me the other one, odd that I didn't get it the first time round since I just watched it a few weeks ago, We're No Angels, another great Bogart film.


Yup! You got both of them! :boogieAnd yes, movies were great back in those days when there was more focus on plot than special effects nonsense.


----------



## sophietje678

There is snow
Everybody is lost
Cannibalism


----------



## Stiltzkin

sophietje678 said:


> There is snow
> Everybody is lost
> Cannibalism


The road? 
Dead snow?


----------



## IveGotToast

1. A group of guys take a casual stroll through the countryside. 
2. Guy want's his daughter back 
3. Man declares his love for dairy based desserts, even if they don't belong to him.


----------



## BizarreReverend

sophietje678 said:


> There is snow
> Everybody is lost
> Cannibalism


Alive
or maybe Ravenous


----------



## BadGirl

IveGotToast said:


> 2. Guy want's his daughter back


Taken?


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> 3. Man declares his love for dairy based desserts, even if they don't belong to him.


There Will Be Blood? (the milkshake scene)


----------



## VanGogh

IveGotToast said:


> 1. A group of guys take a casual stroll through the countryside.
> 2. Guy want's his daughter back
> 3. Man declares his love for dairy based desserts, even if they don't belong to him.


1. This could be any of a 100 movies&#8230; too vague
2. Taken
3. Layer Cake? lol just kidding


----------



## Stiltzkin

IveGotToast said:


> 1. A group of guys take a casual stroll through the countryside.
> 2. Guy want's his daughter back
> 3. Man declares his love for dairy based desserts, even if they don't belong to him.


2. Prisoners ?
3. kinda reminds me of Woody Harrelson in Zombieland but i dont think twinkies are dairy based


----------



## Nada

Sin said:


> little guy wants his gold


Leprechaun?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Everything explodes and everyone gets laid.


----------



## WinterDave

"1. A group of guys take a casual stroll through the countryside."
300?

"Everything explodes and everyone gets laid. "
Caddyshack?


----------



## Missing Link

> Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two guys surrounded by an army make a last stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: in South America
Click to expand...

Clue#2: they rob banks


----------



## Missing Link

> Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartment building landlord is also a butcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue 1: Clown becomes a handyman.
Click to expand...

Clue 2: Butcher trades meat for grain.


----------



## Missing Link

> Guy digs the same ditch over and over.


Clue#1: Meaning he digs it then covers it up, then digs again and so on...until he is exhausted to near death.


----------



## bottleofblues

Missing Link said:


> Clue#1: Meaning he digs it then covers it up, then digs again and so on...until he is exhausted to near death.


Pet cemetary


----------



## bottleofblues

IveGotToast said:


> 1. A group of guys take a casual stroll through the countryside.


The Way Back?


----------



## bottleofblues

Man gets shot out of the sky, gets rescued in the end


----------



## Missing Link

bottleofblues said:


> Guy digs the same ditch over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue#1: Meaning he digs it then covers it up, then digs again and so on...until he is exhausted to near death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pet cemetary
Click to expand...

Nope.

Clue #2: He digs against his will.


----------



## bottleofblues

Missing Link said:


> Nope.
> 
> Clue #2: He digs against his will.


Not Frailty is it?


----------



## Missing Link

Nope. It's not Frailty.


----------



## Missing Link

bottleofblues said:


> Man gets shot out of the sky, gets rescued in the end


Rescue Dawn?


----------



## WinterDave

Missing Link said:


> Clue#2: they rob banks


Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid....


----------



## bottleofblues

Missing Link said:


> Nope. It's not Frailty.


I give up, your movie sounds interesting, sounds like a film i'd like to see



Missing Link said:


> Rescue Dawn?


Nay


----------



## Missing Link

WinterDave said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid....


That's right.


----------



## Missing Link

bottleofblues said:


> I give up, your movie sounds interesting, sounds like a film i'd like to see
> 
> Nay


It is a very good movie, though I don't know if my description gave you the right idea of what it might be about.
I'll give another hint which is a well-known quote from the movie, should be a dead give-away to anyone who saw it:
"What we've got here is failure to communicate" (no googling please  )


----------



## Missing Link

Guy really wants to know what's in the box.


----------



## Missing Link

I could have sworn I posted this but can't find it (should be easy enough):


gung-ho general and a disabled scientist


----------



## BizarreReverend

Missing Link said:


> It is a very good movie, though I don't know if my description gave you the right idea of what it might be about.
> I'll give another hint which is a well-known quote from the movie, should be a dead give-away to anyone who saw it:
> "What we've got here is failure to communicate" (no googling please  )


The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada?


----------



## BizarreReverend

Nevermind, I read wrong. I thought the quote was a clue. It's Cool Hand Luke obviously.


----------



## Missing Link

BizarreReverend said:


> Nevermind, I read wrong. I thought the quote was a clue. It's Cool Hand Luke obviously.


That's correct.


----------



## Heartbreaker

Movie 1) Say what again

Movie 2) Pissed off aliens and Dakota fanning

Movie 3) Grumpy blind colonel and women's perfumes.


----------



## Missing Link

Heartbreaker said:


> Movie 1) Say what again
> 
> Movie 2) Pissed off aliens and Dakota fanning
> 
> Movie 3) Grumpy blind colonel and women's perfumes.


1) Pulp Fiction
2) War of the Worlds
3) Scent of a Woman

HOOAH!


----------



## BizarreReverend

Heartbreaker said:


> Movie 1) Say what again
> 
> Movie 2) Pissed off aliens and Dakota fanning
> 
> Movie 3) Grumpy blind colonel and women's perfumes.


Number 1: Pulp Fiction
Number 2: War of the Worlds
Number 3: Scent of a Woman


----------



## BizarreReverend

Missing Link said:


> 1) Pulp Fiction
> 2) War of the Worlds
> 3) Scent of a Woman
> 
> HOOAH!


A minute late >_< BOOOO


----------



## BadGirl

Man falls over on his birthday, becomes good at chess, life is never the same afterwards.


----------



## WinterDave

Phenomenon....


----------



## BadGirl

WinterDave said:


> Phenomenon....


Well done!


----------



## CharmedOne

Heartbreaker said:


> Movie 2) Pissed off aliens and Dakota fanning


I'll match your movie description with the same sentence, but with one word changed for a completely different movie:

Pissed off aliens and Elle Fanning


----------



## BadGirl

CharmedOne said:


> Pissed off aliens and Elle Fanning


Super 8?


----------



## BadGirl

Two nice ladies take a trip & become very angry.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Maltesta said:


> Two nice ladies take a trip & become very angry.


Thelma and Louise ?

Man is sick. He meets another man in an unseemly situation. But it ends up being a very short but sparkling relationship.


----------



## IcedOver

Stiltzkin said:


> Man is sick. He meets another man in an unseemly situation. But it ends up being a very healthy and sparkly relationship.


I've actually never watched this movie, but is it "Midnight Cowboy"?

Mine:
Man rips open and kills another man who looks just like him, using weird medical instruments.


----------



## JH1983

Stiltzkin said:


> Thelma and Louise ?
> 
> Man is sick. He meets another man in an unseemly situation. But it ends up being a very healthy and sparkly relationship.


Bucket List?


----------



## BadGirl

Stiltzkin said:


> Thelma and Louise ?


Yup


----------



## JH1983

A man has interesting experiences trying to recover a stolen bicycle.


----------



## WinterDave

Pee-wee's Big Adventure....


----------



## Stiltzkin

> Man is sick. He meets another man in an unseemly situation. But it ends up being a very short but sparkling relationship.


I removed "healthy" it's misleading... I added "short" instead.



IcedOver said:


> I've actually never watched this movie, but is it "Midnight Cowboy"?
> 
> Mine:
> Man rips open and kills another man who looks just like him, using weird medical instruments.





JH1983 said:


> Bucket List?


Nope and nope


----------



## JH1983

WinterDave said:


> Pee-wee's Big Adventure....


That's it. Parts of that movie scared me as a kid.


----------



## WinterDave

IcedOver said:


> I've actually never watched this movie, but is it "Midnight Cowboy"?
> 
> Mine:
> Man rips open and kills another man who looks just like him, using weird medical instruments.


Dead Ringers?


----------



## IcedOver

WinterDave said:


> Dead Ringers?


Correct.


----------



## CharmedOne

Maltesta said:


> Super 8?


Yes! That's it!










I loved, loved, loved that movie!


----------



## WinterDave

Some movies that no one has guessed yet....

6-Man wakes up, visits New York Harbor....??
Clue-After a ride into outer space...

7-Man watches Woodstock, plays chess with Caesar...??
Clue-Man always get the best seat anywhere he goes....

8-Man gets a phone call, and the city panics....??
Is not 'Phone Booth'....
Clue-At an all-night diner...

9-Woman loses her best friend, gets an emergency appendectomy....??
Clue-Woman is a Boston doctor...

9-Man shoots up some mushrooms, takes a dip, and wakes up in a zoo...??
Clue-Sensory deprivation...

10-Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....
It is not "In the Line of Fire' ??
Clue-Fed is chasing a counterfeiter...

11-Guys steal some canoes, eat at a Cajun party....??
Clue-National Guard...


----------



## CharmedOne

WinterDave said:


> 10-Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....
> It is not "In the Line of Fire' ??
> Clue-Fed is chasing a counterfeiter.


Catch Me If You Can?


----------



## IcedOver

8-Man gets a phone call, and the city panics....??
Is not 'Phone Booth'....
Clue-At an all-night diner...
*"Miracle Mile"*

9-Man shoots up some mushrooms, takes a dip, and wakes up in a zoo...??
Clue-Sensory deprivation...
*"Altered States"*


----------



## WinterDave

Not 'Catch me if you can'....

Miracle Mile and Altered States are correct!! :clap


----------



## BadGirl

Young girl meets older man and his plant; lots of adventures ensue.


----------



## WinterDave

Leon:The Professional....


----------



## BadGirl

WinterDave said:


> Leon:The Professional....


Yup...I shouldn't have made it easy by mentioning the plant!


----------



## Stiltzkin

WinterDave said:


> Some movies that no one has guessed yet....
> 
> 6-Man wakes up, visits New York Harbor....??
> Clue-After a ride into outer space...


The day the earth stood still ?


----------



## IcedOver

Sports writer moves with wife to quaint small town to write and the people hate him, one of them because the writer hooks him in the neck.


----------



## JH1983

6-Man wakes up, visits New York Harbor....??
Clue-After a ride into outer space...

Planet of the Apes?


----------



## WinterDave

Planet of the Apes....
Correct!!!!


----------



## JH1983

Guy saves his girl from aliens with a magic ninja star.


----------



## hazelblue

Anxious stalker teaches doctor's boy to dive


----------



## WinterDave

What about Bob?


----------



## IcedOver

JH1983 said:


> Guy saves his girl from aliens with a magic ninja star.


This wouldn't be "Krull", would it?


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> This wouldn't be "Krull", would it?


That would be the one.


----------



## hazelblue

WinterDave said:


> What about Bob?


Woah that was quick (yes)


----------



## WinterDave

IcedOver said:


> Sports writer moves with wife to quaint small town to write and the people hate him, one of them because the writer hooks him in the neck.


Funny Farm...


----------



## hazelblue

Girl does cross-country; forgets gym clothes.


----------



## IcedOver

WinterDave said:


> Funny Farm...


Good. That's a forgotten gem.


----------



## BadGirl

Lawyer moves to New York with diabolical consequences.


----------



## BadGirl

hazelblue said:


> Girl does cross-country; forgets gym clothes.


Georgie's Girl?


----------



## WinterDave

The Devil's Advocate?


----------



## BadGirl

WinterDave said:


> The Devil's Advocate?


Yup!


----------



## hazelblue

Maltesta said:


> Georgie's Girl?


Haven't seen it, but no.


----------



## BadGirl

hazelblue said:


> Haven't seen it, but no.


Is it a Brit movie?


----------



## hazelblue

Maltesta said:


> Is it a Brit movie?


No... did you mean Gregory's girl? It's not that.


----------



## BadGirl

hazelblue said:


> No... did you mean Gregory's girl? It's not that.


Yes I did sorry. So it's Hollywood? (I'm terrible for trying to get more clues!).


----------



## CharmedOne

7-Man watches Woodstock, plays chess with Caesar...??
Clue-Man always get the best seat anywhere he goes....

The Omega Man? 

11-Guys steal some canoes, eat at a Cajun party....??
Clue-National Guard...

Southern Comfort?


----------



## WinterDave

Sit in a diner, have coffee, play chess, and drop a hydrogen bomb...


----------



## hazelblue

Maltesta said:


> Yes I did sorry. So it's Hollywood? (I'm terrible for trying to get more clues!).


I can't tell you any more!


----------



## WinterDave

CharmedOne said:


> 7-Man watches Woodstock, plays chess with Caesar...??
> Clue-Man always get the best seat anywhere he goes....
> 
> Omega Man?
> 
> 11-Guys steal some canoes, eat at a Cajun party....??
> Clue-National Guard...
> 
> Southern Comfort?


Very good!! Got them both!! :clap:clap


----------



## IcedOver

1) A slacker bothers the sh!t out of his dad.

2) A dude gets himself killed because he unknowingly sent mixed signals to another dude.


----------



## WinterDave

1-Billy Madison?


----------



## Stilla

Okay so a kid moves to a new neighborhood. He's sort of tough. I mean he does have a bike. And he plays the piano to impress a girl.


----------



## IcedOver

WinterDave said:


> 1-Billy Madison?


Nope, that's not what I was intending.


----------



## Stiltzkin

IcedOver said:


> 1) A slacker bothers the sh!t out of his dad.
> 
> 2) A dude gets himself killed because he unknowingly sent mixed signals to another dude.


2. American Beauty?



Stilla said:


> Okay so a kid moves to a new neighborhood. He's sort of tough. I mean he does have a bike. And he plays the piano to impress a girl.


This boy's life ?


----------



## IcedOver

Stiltzkin said:


> 2. American Beauty?


Yep.


----------



## IcedOver

A group of people of mixed social status deals with a dead body.


----------



## WinterDave

Guy watches a girl dance, gets turned on, witnesses her murder, stars in a porno film...


----------



## Stiltzkin

IcedOver said:


> A group of people of mixed social status deals with a dead body.


Very Bad things


----------



## IcedOver

Stiltzkin said:


> Very Bad things


Nope.


----------



## Stiltzkin

IcedOver said:


> Nope.


then Death at Funeral...?


----------



## IcedOver

Stiltzkin said:


> then Death at Funeral...?


Also not what I was intending.


----------



## Stiltzkin

IcedOver said:


> Also not what I was intending.


THEN! The rope ?...i'm running out of ideas...


----------



## JH1983

Some soldiers volunteer for suicide mission to destroy a machine deep underground.


----------



## IcedOver

Stiltzkin--Hint: Manor.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

All of these are hard.


----------



## Missing Link

IcedOver said:


> Also not what I was intending.


Clue?

(Talking about the name of the movie, not asking for one. )


----------



## hazelblue

IcedOver said:


> A group of people of mixed social status deals with a dead body.


Bully?


----------



## IcedOver

It's not "Clue" or "Bully", but "Clue" is on the right track.


----------



## Missing Link

> Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartment building landlord is also a butcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Clue 1: Clown becomes a handyman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clue 2: Butcher trades meat for grain.
Click to expand...

Clue 3: Girl plays a cello.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Guy really wants to know what's in the box.


I thought this would be easy.


----------



## IcedOver

^^Have not viewed this film, but the details sound like it could be "Delicatessen"(?) (talking about the one two up).

As for the one about the box, it's "Se7en", right?


----------



## Missing Link

IcedOver said:


> ^^Have not viewed this film, but the details sound like it could be "Delicatessen"(?) (talking about the one two up).
> 
> As for the one about the box, it's "Se7en", right?


You got them both. :clap Bravo.


----------



## Stiltzkin

But how can you know about the details if you haven't seen it? 


IcedOver said:


> It's not "Clue" or "Bully", but "Clue" is on the right track.


It cant be Cluedo...? The boardgame?


----------



## WinterDave

JH1983 said:


> Some soldiers volunteer for suicide mission to destroy a machine deep underground.


Terminator Salvation??


----------



## JH1983

WinterDave said:


> Terminator Salvation??


Nope.


----------



## Stilla

Stiltzkin said:


> This boy's life ?


Nope!


----------



## hammerfast

Enemy at the gays!


----------



## IcedOver

Stiltzkin said:


> But how can you know about the details if you haven't seen it?
> 
> It cant be Cluedo...? The boardgame?


(?) You can know enough about a movie without having viewed it. I've read about it.

"Clue" was a movie too. The one I'm thinking of is similar to it, and very critically acclaimed.


----------



## Stiltzkin

JH1983 said:


> Some soldiers volunteer for suicide mission to destroy a machine deep underground.


sounds a bit like Forbidden planet ?


----------



## Stiltzkin

IcedOver said:


> (?) You can know enough about a movie without having viewed it. I've read about it.
> 
> "Clue" was a movie too. The one I'm thinking of is similar to it, and very critically acclaimed.


Sounds like some Agatha Christie kind of plot...


----------



## IcedOver

^^It's been within the last fifteen years, though.


----------



## CharmedOne

WinterDave said:


> Very good!! Got them both!! :clap:clap


In all honesty, I don't deserve credit... I always solve them on my own, but those had been going on for so long, I asked a friend for help... So...yeah...yay, they're solved! But... I cheated.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

movie 1- A little man has the fate of the world in his pocket.

Movie 2- These dogs usually save lives, but this one doesn't.


----------



## IcedOver

Scrub-Zero said:


> Movie 2- These dogs usually save lives, but this one doesn't.


"Cujo".


----------



## BizarreReverend

Scrub-Zero said:


> movie 1- A little man has the fate of the world in his pocket.
> 
> Movie 2- These dogs usually save lives, but this one doesn't.


1: Lord of the Rings
2: Icedover probably guessed it already but I'm trying my luck with Beethoven


----------



## Scrub-Zero

IcedOver said:


> "Cujo".


Yes, sir.



BizarreReverend said:


> 1: Lord of the Rings


you got it.

too easy i guess :b


----------



## starsfreak

1.) A guy with a lot of power who took too many drugs

2.) A boat gets kidnapped by some black people


----------



## JH1983

Stiltzkin said:


> sounds a bit like Forbidden planet ?


That's not it either.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> Some soldiers volunteer for suicide mission to destroy a machine deep underground.


The machine turns people into monsters.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

DanielFromGER said:


> 1.) A guy with a lot of power who took too many drugs


Limitless?


----------



## starsfreak

Scrub-Zero said:


> Limitless?


Nope sorry


----------



## Missing Link

DanielFromGER said:


> 1.) A guy with a lot of power who took too many drugs
> 
> 2.) A boat gets kidnapped by some black people


2. Captain Phillips


----------



## IcedOver

DanielFromGER said:


> 1.) A guy with a lot of power who took too many drugs


"The Wolf of Wall Street", possibly?


----------



## IcedOver

Dude loses his head over how much he likes freedom.


----------



## Missing Link

IcedOver said:


> Dude loses his head over how much he likes freedom.


Braveheart?


----------



## Unable to change

DanielFromGER said:


> 1.) A guy with a lot of power who took too many drugs
> 
> 2.) A boat gets kidnapped by some black people


1.)Scarface??


----------



## IcedOver

Missing Link: Yes. 

Next:

Dude turns into a VCR.


----------



## Steve French

IcedOver said:


> Dude turns into a VCR.


Videodrome?


----------



## scorch428

Some guy saves 100 people while coked up and hungover.


----------



## JH1983

scorch428 said:


> Some guy saves 100 people while coked up and hungover.


Hero?


----------



## apedosmil

1) There are many versions of you out there, kill all of them for more powa!!

2) Blue dangly parts.

3) This restaurant may be my everything, that depresses me... a lot!


----------



## Stiltzkin

apedosmil said:


> 1) There are many versions of you out there, kill all of them for more powa!!
> 
> 2) Blue dangly parts.
> 
> 3) This restaurant may be my everything, that depresses me... a lot!


The one?

Watchmen?


----------



## Stiltzkin

scorch428 said:


> Some guy saves 100 people while coked up and hungover.


Flight?


----------



## starsfreak

Missing Link said:


> 2. Captain Phillips





Unable to change said:


> 1.)Scarface??


Correct


----------



## scorch428

Stiltzkin said:


> Flight?


 Yup.


----------



## apedosmil

Stiltzkin said:


> The one?
> 
> Watchmen?


Yes and yes.


----------



## IcedOver

Steve French said:


> Videodrome?


Correct.


----------



## CharmedOne

Kanfusuuruq said:


> This fellow cuts himself and his friend cuts him. He tells his friend to stop cutting him as it may hurt their friendship.


I want to say Edward Scissorhands, but I have a feeling that's wrong.


----------



## Unable to change

apedosmil said:


> 1) There are many versions of you out there, kill all of them for more powa!!
> 
> 2) Blue dangly parts.
> 
> 3) This restaurant may be my everything, that depresses me... a lot!


3) Still waiting?


----------



## Stiltzkin

_



Man is sick. He meets another man during a tragic event. Turns out to be a very short but invigorating and sparkling relationship.

Click to expand...

_Cmon, i'm sure everybody saw this one.


----------



## Unable to change

^
Bucket list?


----------



## Stiltzkin

Unable to change said:


> ^
> Bucket list?


Nope


----------



## Missing Link

1) Kid gets abandoned at the Grand Canyon.

2) They brought two horses too many.


----------



## Unable to change

Missing Link said:


> 1) Kid gets abandoned at the Grand Canyon.
> 
> 2) They brought two horses too many.


1.)Joe dirt?


----------



## Missing Link

Unable to change said:


> 1.)Joe dirt?


Yep.:yes


----------



## Unable to change

1.)The master of a famous martial artist fights for vengence and the pride of china


----------



## Missing Link

Unable to change said:


> 1.)The master of a famous martial artist fights for vengence and the pride of china


Ip Man


----------



## Unable to change

Missing Link said:


> Ip Man


Yup!


----------



## BizarreReverend

Missing Link said:


> 1) Kid gets abandoned at the Grand Canyon.
> 
> 2) They brought two horses too many.


2) Once upon a time in the West


----------



## Unable to change

1.)the search for a one armed man

2.)man fights while drinking


----------



## JustThisGuy

Unable to change said:


> 1.)the search for a one armed man
> 
> 2.)man fights while drinking


1) The Fugitive
2) Drunken Master

____________

No subway train goes to this mysterious beach.


----------



## Unable to change

JustThisGuy said:


> 1) The Fugitive
> 2) Drunken Master


Correct!

Drunken master one of My fav movies(first and 2nd)


----------



## Missing Link

BizarreReverend said:


> 2) Once upon a time in the West


yes


----------



## Unable to change

1.)Her parents are pigs

2.)man leaves his village to find a head


----------



## Stiltzkin

Unable to change said:


> 1.)Her parents are pigs
> 
> 2.)man leaves his village to find a head


1. Babe


----------



## Unable to change

Stiltzkin said:


> 1. Babe


Nope


----------



## CharmedOne

Missing Link said:


> 3) Guy crawls through a crap tunnel.


I've decided to plagiarize your clue and use a modified version of it for a completely different movie...

Little boy crawls through a crap tunnel to obtain something very precious to him.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Disappointing and not deserving of a sequel. Bad acting, Class warfare, Hot daughter.


----------



## JH1983

Unable to change said:


> 1.)Her parents are pigs
> 
> 2.)man leaves his village to find a head


Number 2 is Ong Bak.


----------



## Unable to change

JH1983 said:


> Number 2 is Ong Bak.


Correct!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Unable to change said:


> 1.)Her parents are pigs


Matilda?


----------



## Unable to change

RelinquishedHell said:


> Matilda?


Nope


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Unable to change said:


> Nope


That's it, I'm cheating. "Spirited away"?


----------



## Unable to change

RelinquishedHell said:


> That's it, I'm cheating. "Spirited away"?


Yup lol


----------



## Missing Link

Guy is supposedly an alien and he wears sunglasses.


----------



## Missing Link

CharmedOne said:


> I've decided to plagiarize your clue and use a modified version of it for a completely different movie...
> 
> Little boy crawls through a crap tunnel to obtain something very precious to him.


Do I get royalties?


----------



## dark

Disabled child escapes overbearing father bound for a dangerous journey.


----------



## IcedOver

Missing Link said:


> Guy is supposedly an alien and he wears sunglasses.


"K-Pax".


----------



## Missing Link

IcedOver said:


> "K-Pax".


correct


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> Some soldiers volunteer for suicide mission to destroy a machine deep underground.





JH1983 said:


> The machine turns people into monsters.


Dead giveaway clue: It was a SyFy original movie.


----------



## Umpalumpa

A guy is saving a drunk millionaire from drowning himself

Different movie-
A huge guy with a superman shirt tells his mommy she's been bad and then throws her to the water!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Umpalumpa said:


> Different movie-
> A huge guy with a superman shirt tells his mommy she's been bad and then throws her to the water!


Goonies.


----------



## WinterDave

Umpalumpa said:


> "A guy is saving a drunk millionaire from drowning himself."
> 
> City Lights?
> 
> Different movie with the same theme:
> A millionaire saves a homeless man from drowning himself...


----------



## Umpalumpa

Both right, for some reason I thought people wouldn't think of Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## VanGogh

WinterDave said:


> Umpalumpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A guy is saving a drunk millionaire from drowning himself."
> 
> City Lights?
> 
> Different movie with the same theme:
> A millionaire saves a homeless man from drowning himself...
> 
> 
> 
> Down & Out in Beverly Hills
Click to expand...


----------



## Missing Link

Actors gets kidnapped; other actors try to find him.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> Some soldiers volunteer for suicide mission to destroy a machine deep underground.





JH1983 said:


> The machine turns people into monsters.





JH1983 said:


> Dead giveaway clue: It was a SyFy original movie.


Ron Perlman, Thomas Jane, John Malkovich and Devon Aoki were in it.


----------



## Missing Link

JH1983 said:


> Ron Perlman, Thomas Jane, John Malkovich and Devon Aoki were in it.


You're just begging people to IMDB it. 

I haven't seen it.


----------



## JH1983

Missing Link said:


> You're just begging people to IMDB it.
> 
> I haven't seen it.


Basically. It's the second really obscure one I've had to give all kinds of clues for. I like closure.


----------



## Missing Link

JH1983 said:


> I like closure.


Me too, as you can see by the sequence of clues for some of my movies.


----------



## Missing Link

Playing this game, I realized that for about a third of the movies I rated on IMDB, I really can't remember at all what the plot was about. Is that early-onset Alzheimer's?


----------



## WinterDave

Mutant Chronicles....
John Malkovich being in it jogged my memory....

Down and Out in Beverly Hills was also correct....

Nobody has guessed these movie yet....

1-"Sit in a diner, have coffee, play chess, and order the dropping of a hydrogen bomb..."

New Clue: "After you get stuck in a blizzard, and go on CNN news...."

2-"Woman loses her best friend, gets an emergency appendectomy....??
Clue-Woman is a Boston doctor...

New Clue-You don't want to get transferred to 'The Jefferson Institute', or you will just be hanging around....

3-Federal agent jumps off a bridge, saves the President, runs through the airport....
It is not "In the Line of Fire' ??
Clue-Fed is chasing a counterfeiter...

New Clue-The Fed's hobby is Base Jumping and causing traffic jams, the criminal that he is after prints fake currency and is an artist...


----------



## JH1983

WinterDave said:


> Mutant Chronicles....
> John Malkovich being in it jogged my memory....


Mutant Chronicles is correct. Not the greatest film, but better than most SyFy original movies in my opinion.


----------



## Missing Link

Guy gets shot in the closet while exhibiting a weird smile.


----------



## Missing Link

Girl finds a new world in a tree.


----------



## IveGotToast

Missing Link said:


> Guy gets shot in the closet while exhibiting a weird smile.


Burn After Reading










Group of people try to get into their car while being attacked by poor cgi.


----------



## Missing Link

IveGotToast said:


> Burn After Reading
> 
> Group of people try to get into their car while being attacked by poor cgi.


that's right.

Transformers?


----------



## Unable to change

Missing Link said:


> Girl finds a new world in a tree.


Bridge to terabithia?


----------



## Missing Link

Unable to change said:


> Bridge to terabithia?


nope.


----------



## Mersault

IveGotToast said:


> Group of people try to get into their car while being attacked by poor cgi.


War of the Worlds? (Cruise version)


----------



## IveGotToast

Mersault said:


> War of the Worlds? (Cruise version)


Not quite.

Hint number 2

Alfred Hitchcock would not be pleased.


----------



## moveon

A man is accompanied by an egg that brings him luck in in sport competitions.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

IveGotToast said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Hint number 2
> 
> Alfred Hitchcock would not be pleased.


Kind of a stretch but...Birdemic: Shock and Terror?


----------



## Mersault

IveGotToast said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Hint number 2
> 
> Alfred Hitchcock would not be pleased.


I suppose it has to be the remake of the birds?

(if so, open floor  ).


----------



## Missing Link

> Actors gets kidnapped; other actors try to find him.


Clue 1: Kidnappers make him act out a movie of his.


----------



## Missing Link

Missing Link said:


> Girl finds a new world in a tree.


She meets some weird creatures.


----------



## Unable to change

Missing Link said:


> Clue 1: Kidnappers make him act out a movie of his.


Tropic thunder!


----------



## Missing Link

Unable to change said:


> Tropic thunder!


:yes

Never go full retard.


----------



## Dane

WinterDave said:


> Mutant Chronicles....
> John Malkovich being in it jogged my memory....
> 
> Down and Out in Beverly Hills was also correct....
> 
> Nobody has guessed these movie yet....
> 
> 2-"Woman loses her best friend, gets an emergency appendectomy....??
> Clue-Woman is a Boston doctor...
> 
> New Clue-You don't want to get transferred to 'The Jefferson Institute', or you will just be hanging around...


Lol.

Believe this one is titled "Coma". I saw it ages ago & it made a bit of an impression.


----------



## Dane

Woman and doll have a duel to the death.


----------



## BizarreReverend

Missing Link said:


> She meets some weird creatures.


Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Missing Link

BizarreReverend said:


> Pan's Labyrinth


Yep!


----------



## Unable to change

moveon said:


> A man is accompanied by an egg that brings him luck in in sport competitions.


Cool running. Been thinking about this for days even knew it was a jamaican who had the egg. Name came to me last night lol.


----------



## Unable to change

1.)man fights with his wits and the power of will

2.)soldier watches wolf and hunts buffalo


----------



## Unable to change

Kanfusuuruq said:


> Possibly a trap but #2 is Dances with Wolves?


Correct


----------



## Starless Sneetch

A retelling of Snow White where Snow White is a stripper and the dwarfs are college professors.


----------



## apedosmil

One man must take a left so that children can read good.


----------



## Missing Link

apedosmil said:


> One man must take a left so that children can read good.


What's 'take a left' mean?


----------



## Umpalumpa

Cool, I forgot about this thread.

A dude kills his boss after putting a sort of an helmet on his head causing him to see fish in 3D.

Different movie-
An author, a professor and another man sits in a bar before going on to an adventure.

Different movie-
A man dies because of too much cat's poo in his apartment.

Different movie-
His own name is a killing word*


----------



## Ckg2011

A man dies and a woman calls his business partner. 

Business partner try's to get his body. 

Ex girlfriend is obsessed and wants the dead guy's money. 

Business partner finds a guy and pays him for a hearse. Only it's yellow. 

The two set off to get the body and take it to Joshua Tree. Spend the night in an airport hanger. 

They get the casket in the back of the car. 

The man's father and ex girlfriend in hot pursuit. 

The business partner along with girlfriend and hearse owner make it to Joshua Tree. The business partner makes good on his promise.


----------



## Missing Link

Umpalumpa said:


> Different movie-
> His own name is a killing word*


Kill Bill?


----------



## Umpalumpa

Missing Link said:


> Kill Bill?


Nope, sorry, I explained myself badly in that last one.
The last one is a famous quote from a movie.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Umpalumpa said:


> Cool, I forgot about this thread.
> 
> A dude kills his boss after putting a sort of an helmet on his head causing him to see fish in 3D.
> 
> Different movie-
> An author, a professor and another man sits in a bar before going on to an adventure.
> 
> Different movie-
> A man dies because of too much cat's poo in his apartment.
> 
> Different movie-
> His own name is a killing word*


I'm expecting some geniuses to answer to my questions, to make this more interesting I will give you people 48 hours.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Umpalumpa said:


> Different movie-
> An author, a professor and another man sits in a bar before going on to an adventure.


Stalker


----------



## bottleofblues

Umpalumpa said:


> Cool, I forgot about this thread.
> 
> A dude kills his boss after putting a sort of an helmet on his head causing him to see fish in 3D.
> 
> Different movie-
> A man dies because of too much cat's poo in his apartment.


Lawnmower man?

Trainspotting?


----------



## Umpalumpa

Stalker and trainspotting are right!


----------



## Stiltzkin

apedosmil said:


> One man must take a left so that children can read good.


Zoolander ;D


----------



## CharmedOne

When you suddenly realize you're dead, it's a good idea to read the handbook.

_(This thread was just begging to be revived... And tie up those loose ends, people! What were some of those unidentified movies?)_



CharmedOne said:


> I've decided to plagiarize your clue and use a modified version of it for a completely different movie...





Missing Link said:


> Do I get royalties?


Yep.












IveGotToast said:


> Burn After Reading


Not much of a Coen Bros. fan, but I liked that movie a lot. A quirky Brad Pitt is the best kind of Brad Pitt.


----------



## CharmedOne

A demented confectioner is responsible for the disappearances of several children with various personality disorders.

_(Taking a chance this thread will again arise from the dead...)_


----------



## euphoria04

Lol how'd I miss this thread...


Stay above 50.


----------



## euphoria04

Oobe said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Starts life as baby man, lives a full life, ends life as man baby.


Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## euphoria04

Oobe said:


> Speed


aye

Woman stabs a man occupying a completely different room.


----------



## CharmedOne

Oobe said:


> Willy Wonka/Charlie and the Chocolate factory?


YessireeOobe!












euphoria04 said:


> Lol how'd I miss this thread...


I think it was at the height of it's popularity during one of those times you were "on a break." Second chances. 

Still trying to figure out your stabbing movie...


----------



## JustThisGuy

euphoria04 said:


> aye
> 
> Woman stabs a man occupying a completely different room.


 Cube 2: Hypercube?



Oobe said:


> 1982 World Video Game Championship runner up beats real life Donkey Kong.


Pixels?

-----------------------

Self dentistry using an ice-skate.


----------



## euphoria04

JustThisGuy said:


> Self dentistry using an ice-skate.


Cast Away?

It's not Cubed 2, do we do second clues?


----------



## JustThisGuy

euphoria04 said:


> Cast Away?
> 
> It's not Cubed 2, do we do second clues?


Yes and yes, second clue!


----------



## Harbinger1

Oobe said:


> Groundhog Day with aliens.


edge of tomorrow

Stockholm syndrome turns weird objects back into humans


----------



## JustThisGuy

Harbinger1 said:


> Stockholm syndrome turns weird objects back into humans


The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe?


----------



## Harbinger1

JustThisGuy said:


> The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe?


good guess but that's not the one i meant


----------



## IcedOver

Some dudes in a garage make a time machine and fvck up their lives.


----------



## SplendidBob

IcedOver said:


> Some dudes in a garage make a time machine and fvck up their lives.


Back to the Future Part 3.

Only kidding, Primer


----------



## SplendidBob

A story involving a boat, animals, rock monsters, and unbelievably mind boggling implied incest.


----------



## IcedOver

splendidbob said:


> Only kidding, Primer


Right. Maybe that was too easy (assuming one has sought that film out).


----------



## Skeletra

Harbinger1 said:


> Stockholm syndrome turns weird objects back into humans


Beauty and the Beast


----------



## herk

splendidbob said:


> A story involving a boat, animals, rock monsters, and unbelievably mind boggling implied incest.


noah????


----------



## SplendidBob

herk said:


> noah????


Correct


----------



## Cashel

There's a boat, bad things happen.


----------



## euphoria04

JustThisGuy said:


> Yes and yes, second clue!


Hmmmmm....

A jealous husband gets double crossed, but just. won't. die.


----------



## McFly

@*charmedone* 
Thanks for bumping this one.

A newborn is released into space for ruining dinner.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

autistic mechanic falls in love with the first woman he holds eye contact with


----------



## McFly

TheOLDPrince said:


> autistic mechanic falls in love with the first woman he holds eye contact with


Forrest Gump?


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> @*charmedone*
> Thanks for bumping this one.
> 
> A newborn is released into space for ruining dinner.


Man of Steel?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

McFly said:


> Forrest Gump?


Haha nope


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> Man of Steel?


Think scarier.


----------



## euphoria04

McFly said:


> Think scarier.


Alien


----------



## McFly

euphoria04 said:


> Alien


Yup, lol.


----------



## gumballhead

Cashel said:


> There's a boat, bad things happen.


 Titanic, or possibly Poseidon Adventure. Or maybe Lifeboat?


----------



## Cashel

gumballhead said:


> Titanic, or possibly Poseidon Adventure. Or maybe Lifeboat?


Nope. Poseidon, the sequel to Poseidon Adventure.


----------



## IcedOver

Dude can't stop kids' heads from turning into snakes and bugs.


----------



## SouthWest

IcedOver said:


> Dude can't stop kids' heads from turning into snakes and bugs.


Halloween III: Season of the Witch


----------



## TenYears

This may be a little before most of user's here time. But guy creates a special brand of turf grass. Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent and Northern California Sensemilia. You can play on it, and then you can smoke it


----------



## CharmedOne

euphoria04 said:


> Woman stabs a man occupying a completely different room.
> 
> A jealous husband gets double crossed, but just. won't. die.


Enough (Starring J. Lo)?



McFly said:


> @*charmedone*
> Thanks for bumping this one.


You're most welcome. 



TheOLDPrince said:


> autistic mechanic falls in love with the first woman he holds eye contact with


Lawnmower Man?

A boy gets his dreams crushed by his family, his teacher, and a man he looks up to. Then a pack of animals eats his dinner.


----------



## SouthWest

TenYears said:


> This may be a little before most of user's here time. But guy creates a special brand of turf grass. Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent and Northern California Sensemilia. You can play on it, and then you can smoke it


Bill Murray as Carl in Caddyshack


----------



## TenYears

SouthWest said:


> Bill Murray as Carl in Caddyshack


Yep. Well, that was quick lol. One of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## CharmedOne

Cashel said:


> There's a boat, bad things happen.


Captain Phillips?


----------



## Kevin001

You watch a video, 7 days later you're dead.


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> You watch a video, 7 days later you're dead.


the ring

guy gets fired on his day off


----------



## Cashel

CharmedOne said:


> Captain Phillips?


Nope. In the Heart of the Sea.


----------



## McFly

mt moyt said:


> the ring
> 
> guy gets fired on his day off


Friday.

An obese man's greed causes a lawyer to be eaten alive.


----------



## mt moyt

nice mcfly 

yours is seven


----------



## SplendidBob

Aaargh birds (kinda).

(not sure if this is easy or very hard )


----------



## Cashel

splendidbob said:


> Aaargh birds (kinda).
> 
> (not sure if this is easy or very hard )


Birdemic


----------



## SplendidBob

@Cashel correct 

A wonderful film.


----------



## McFly

mt moyt said:


> nice mcfly
> 
> yours is seven


nope keep guessing


----------



## IcedOver

SouthWest said:


> Halloween III: Season of the Witch


Yes. "Stop iiiiiiiiiittt!"


----------



## CharmedOne

McFly said:


> An obese man's greed causes a lawyer to be eaten alive.


Stephen King's "Thinner" ?


----------



## McFly

CharmedOne said:


> Stephen King's "Thinner" ?


Sorry, another bad description as a hint:

"Two talking lizards try to log on to a computer but are shot at"


----------



## herk

splendidbob said:


> Correct


8)

angry desert momma saves the watering hole


----------



## McFly

euphoria04 said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> A jealous husband gets double crossed, but just. won't. die.


Sleeping with the Enemy? Godfather II? Scarface?


----------



## coeur_brise

Fat dude gets made fun of, dies and then people fight.

A young Knight falls in love with Natalie Portman and war breaks out causing other knights to try to pick sides..?

On that note, a boy is chosen because something in his blood leads to the complete bastrdization of a franchise.


----------



## McFly

coeur_brise said:


> Fat dude gets made fun of, dies and then people fight.


Star Wars (Porkins)

Here's another:

A group of delusional inorganic beings obsess over the life of a boy


----------



## mt moyt

McFly said:


> Star Wars (Porkins)
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> A group of delusional inorganic beings obsess over the life of a boy


toy story?


----------



## McFly

mt moyt said:


> toy story?


:yay

A teenage kid has a strange obsession with a giant rabbit.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

CharmedOne said:


> Lawnmower Man?
> 
> A boy gets his dreams crushed by his family, his teacher, and a man he looks up to. Then a pack of animals eats his dinner.


No, he's also a stuntman and his best friend is walter white

Life of pi maybe?


----------



## Harbinger1

McFly said:


> :yay
> 
> A teenage kid has a strange obsession with a giant rabbit.


donnie darko

A scriptwriter turns a book into a movie by turning his attempt to turn a book into a movie into a movie


----------



## Harbinger1

herk said:


> 8)
> 
> angry desert momma saves the watering hole


Mad max fury road?


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> A boy gets his dreams crushed by his family, his teacher, and a man he looks up to. Then a pack of animals eats his dinner.





TheOLDPrince said:


> Life of pi maybe?


Nope.

Second clue:

Boy's mother keeps making his brother fall and not get up, while a bully with a goofy name harasses them.


----------



## herk

Harbinger1 said:


> Mad max fury road?


yeah, damn mine was too easy


----------



## McFly

Harbinger1 said:


> donnie darko
> 
> A scriptwriter turns a book into a movie by turning his attempt to turn a book into a movie into a movie


You got it right. Yours is Adaptation.



Oobe said:


> Hopefully this is more challenging:
> 
> American guy falls in love with 2000 year old woman living in Italy.


The Da Vinci Code?


----------



## IcedOver

Oobe said:


> American guy falls in love with 2000 year old woman living in Italy.


"Spring". Really good movie.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

Schizophrenia, dyslexia, raisins... and, oh yeah, a big brother.


----------



## CharmedOne

coeur_brise said:


> A young Knight falls in love with Natalie Portman and war breaks out causing other knights to try to pick sides..?


Thor?



CharmedOne said:


> A boy gets his dreams crushed by his family, his teacher, and a man he looks up to. Then a pack of animals eats his dinner.





TheOLDPrince said:


> Life of pi maybe?





CharmedOne said:


> Nope.
> 
> Second clue:
> 
> Boy's mother keeps making his brother fall and not get up, while a bully with a goofy name harasses them.


I gave lame clues. It was A Christmas Story. (With the boy who wanted the Red Ryder BB gun.)



Oobe said:


> Electro fans on a mission to get to the pub.


The World's End?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

CharmedOne said:


> I gave lame clues. It was A Christmas Story. (With the boy who wanted the Red Ryder BB gun.)
> 
> The World's End?


I haven't seen that so I would have never guessed it anyway...



Oobe said:


> No, but about as close as you can get.


Night at the roxbury


----------



## McFly

Oobe said:


> Electro fans on a mission to get to the pub.


Shaun of the Dead



McFly said:


> An obese man's greed causes a lawyer to be eaten alive.





McFly said:


> "Two talking lizards try to log on to a computer but are shot at"


Nobody can guess this one? Here's more hints:

A man in black discovers his philosophical theories as true while he sits by himself in a Ford Explorer after flirting with a woman.

A corporation's back door contingency is uncovered when a woman sticks her arm in a pile of poo.

Two kids' curiosity causes windows to be shattered.

An old man is frustrated when a group of people disobey the rules of his amusement park.


----------



## Harbinger1

McFly said:


> Shaun of the Dead
> 
> Nobody can guess this one? Here's more hints:
> 
> A man in black discovers his philosophical theories as true while he sits by himself in a Ford Explorer flirting with a woman.
> 
> A corporation's back door contingency is uncovered when a woman sticks her arm in a pile of poo.
> 
> Two kids' curiosity causes windows to be shattered.
> 
> An old man is frustrated when a group of people disobey the rules of his amusement park.


ugh how could I not get this one..
jurassic park

old truck uses old lizard to destroy a chinese city


----------



## McFly

Harbinger1 said:


> ugh how could I not get this one..
> jurassic park


----------



## coeur_brise

coeur_brise said:


> Fat dude gets made fun of, dies and then people fight.
> 
> A young Knight falls in love with Natalie Portman and war breaks out causing other knights to try to pick sides..?
> 
> On that note, a boy is chosen because something in his blood leads to the complete bastrdization of a franchise.





McFly said:


> Star Wars (Porkins)


True for the second one (though different movie in series). The first one though, someone didn't know **** was stacked that high.


----------



## mt moyt

tv weatherman steps in icy puddle


----------



## McFly

coeur_brise said:


> True for the second one (though different movie in series). The first one though, someone didn't know **** was stacked that high.


Full metal jacket.


----------



## rdrr

mt moyt said:


> tv weatherman steps in icy puddle


groundhog day?


----------



## mt moyt

rdrr said:


> groundhog day?


yes! haha


----------



## Saintjax

Gratuitous consumerism. Bunch of ladies who do nothing but buy pretty things and have sex with "the wrong man". Meant to be important to 30
Something women. 
(Too easy)


----------



## Saintjax

Oh oh oh I've got another!
Lots and lots of sand and machines and music and cinematography. Couldn't quite be bothered about the plot. And virgins. And oscars.


----------



## Kevin001

Saintjax said:


> Gratuitous consumerism. Bunch of ladies who do nothing but buy pretty things and have sex with "the wrong man". Meant to be important to 30
> Something women.
> (Too easy)


Sex & the City? :stu


----------



## lagrimistificate

People really know their movies xD

Synopsis:
Unlikely girl gets envious job, but drops it.


----------



## samiisprink

lagrimistificate said:


> People really know their movies xD
> 
> Synopsis:
> Unlikely girl gets envious job, but drops it.


Is it The Devil Wears Prada if it is that was an awesome bad description 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

An old alien fails at training a boy to fight a great evil.


----------



## samiisprink

Synopsis: Family travels to a different state to help their kid achieve her career goals.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## lagrimistificate

samiisprink said:


> Is it The Devil Wears Prada if it is that was an awesome bad description
> 
> :high5


----------



## samiisprink

lagrimistificate said:


> samiisprink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it The Devil Wears Prada if it is that was an awesome bad description
> 
> :high5
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## xxDark Horse

Man betrays and kills his friends and allies in order to save his wife from death but she is killed ironically by him.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

samiisprink said:


> Synopsis: Family travels to a different state to help their kid achieve her career goals.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Little miss sunshine


----------



## samiisprink

TheOLDPrince said:


> Little miss sunshine


Nice

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## samiisprink

Oobe said:


> no takers for this one?


Requiem for a Dream?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## samiisprink

JustThisGuy said:


> An old alien fails at training a boy to fight a great evil.


Is it a Star Wars movie? I don't know full titles

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

xxDark Horse said:


> Man betrays and kills his friends and allies in order to save his wife from death but she is killed ironically by him.


 Revenge of the Sith.



samiisprink said:


> Is it a Star Wars movie? I don't know full titles
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


I would've accepted Empire Strikes Back or Return of the Jedi. :nerd:


----------



## samiisprink

Synopsis: Man must fight against his brother in order to support his family 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOLDPrince

samiisprink said:


> Synopsis: Man must fight against his brother in order to support his family
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


I highly doubt it but Thor?


----------



## samiisprink

TheOLDPrince said:


> I highly doubt it but Thor?


Lol no  another hint - their dad trained both of them

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOLDPrince

samiisprink said:


> Lol no  another hint - their dad trained both of them
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Warrior? I'm so bad at this


----------



## samiisprink

TheOLDPrince said:


> Warrior? I'm so bad at this


Yes! 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## McFly

xxDark Horse said:


> Man betrays and kills his friends and allies in order to save his wife from death but she is killed ironically by him.


That sounds just like something I read about recently but can't put a name to it.



Oobe said:


> No ... here's another clue:
> 
> Overdosed woman, turns into liquid
> - ends up everywhere, gives Red a flash drive


Terminator 3?


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Eminem look alike robs liquor store and punches customer


----------



## samiisprink

Teens go camping and in the end everyone dies

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise

So, I'm not really sure what the movie is truly about but two people, a man and a woman, decide to get freaky around rich people.


----------



## samiisprink

Oobe said:


> Could be any horror movie
> Friday the 13th?


Hahaha no xD 
But in this one everyone dies &#128514;

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

coeur_brise said:


> So, I'm not really sure what the movie is truly about but two people, a man and a woman, decide to get freaky around rich people.


I have no idea... Um... A Good Old Fashioned Orgy?



samiisprink said:


> Teens go camping and in the end everyone dies
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Cabin in the Woods.



Oobe said:


> No - I'll do some more obvious clues
> 
> Really really attractive lady has synthetic drug sewn into her
> 
> Things don't go as planned
> 
> She suspends some guys from the ceiling in a Paris building
> 
> She can't get enough of this drug - frenzily feeds on it in an airplane toilet because she doesn't like what she sees in the mirror.
> 
> Ends up doing some epic time travelling.


It's Lucy.


----------



## samiisprink

JustThisGuy said:


> Cabin in the Woods.


Lol yup

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## samiisprink

TheOLDPrince said:


> Eminem look alike robs liquor store and punches customer


Brotherhood?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

Man visits man's wife and then sends him a package.


----------



## samiisprink

JustThisGuy said:


> Man visits man's wife and then sends him a package.


The Gift

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## samiisprink

A bunch of mean girls' friend dies so they make over another girl so that she can be their new mean girl friend

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletra

JustThisGuy said:


> Man visits man's wife and then sends him a package.


Seven


----------



## TheOLDPrince

samiisprink said:


> Brotherhood?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


No. This should make it easy: The costumer lives in hawaii and looks like a future pedophile


----------



## JustThisGuy

Consumers try to enter a mall.



samiisprink said:


> A bunch of mean girls' friend dies so they make over another girl so that she can be their new mean girl friend
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Uh... I wanna say Mean Girls, but I think it's Jawbreaker.



Skeletra said:


> Seven


Yes, totally Se7en. >


----------



## samiisprink

JustThisGuy said:


> Uh... I wanna say Mean Girls, but I think it's Jawbreaker.


You're really good at this its jawbreaker 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## samiisprink

TheOLDPrince said:


> No. This should make it easy: The costumer lives in hawaii and looks like a future pedophile


Superbad &#128515;

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## The Starry night

Hmmm ok...the main dude doesnt want to go to war and fight off the brtish bcos he wants to stay with his family but his son joins the war. One of his son gets shot by a vile british captain for trying to help his brother from getting hanged. So anyway the main dude (the father) join the war for revenge..


----------



## samiisprink

The Starry night said:


> Hmmm ok...the main dude doesnt want to go to war and fight off the brtish bcos he wants to stay with his family but his son joins the war. One of his son gets shot by a vile british captain for trying to help his brother from getting hanged. So anyway the main dude (the father) join the war for revenge..


The Patriot

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOLDPrince

samiisprink said:


> Superbad &#128515;
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Yes :clap


----------



## coeur_brise

JustThisGuy said:


> I have no idea... Um... A Good Old Fashioned Orgy?


It should've been called that, but it involved a secret society and AIDS.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Oobe said:


> Animal defeats other animal in spirit world using the power of something that's a bit like The Force.


Um... Kung Fu Panda?



coeur_brise said:


> It should've been called that, but it involved a secret society and AIDS.


Whoa. No idea. Lol.

Don't forget my #971 post's description. It's a pretty easy one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Oobe said:


> Dawn of the Dead??


Yeah. I'll take either/or.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Oobe said:


> Man puts woman out of business, they fall for each other and get together at the end.


You've Got Mail...?


----------



## coeur_brise

JustThisGuy said:


> Whoa. No idea. Lol.
> 
> Don't forget my #971 post's description. It's a pretty easy one.


I honestly have no idea what it's about either. But the director died after finishing filming it and it stars an Australian actress who got divorced from a scientologist.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

coeur_brise said:


> I honestly have no idea what it's about either. But the director died after finishing filming it and it stars an Australian actress who got divorced from a scientologist.


Eyes Wide Shut...?


----------



## samiisprink

A guy and a girl fall in love and then they die

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

samiisprink said:


> A guy and a girl fall in love and then they die
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


titanic? if not, romeo and juliet?


----------



## samiisprink

mt moyt said:


> titanic? if not, romeo and juliet?


No 
Another hint: its pre-2000 not the release of the movie (I mean maybe it is idk) but when the story takes place

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Qolselanu

samiisprink said:


> No
> Another hint: its pre-2000 not the release of the movie (I mean maybe it is idk) but when the story takes place
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Bonnie and Clyde.

Motivational speaker guy hits on woman. Woman pretends to be deaf and throws out some random ASL to reject him. Guy later sees her conversing normally. Guy approaches her again and says, "You want a hand signal? How about this?" Guy flips her off.

That was the only part of the movie that I liked.


----------



## samiisprink

Qolselanu said:


> Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> Motivational speaker guy hits on woman. Woman pretends to be deaf and throws out some random ASL to reject him. Guy later sees her conversing normally. Guy approaches her again and says, "You want a hand signal? How about this?" Guy flips her off.
> 
> That was the only part of the movie that I liked.


No not Bonnie and Clyde &#128512;

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

samiisprink said:


> A guy and a girl fall in love and then they die


The Notebook...?



Qolselanu said:


> Motivational speaker guy hits on woman. Woman pretends to be deaf and throws out some random ASL to reject him. Guy later sees her conversing normally. Guy approaches her again and says, "You want a hand signal? How about this?" Guy flips her off.
> 
> That was the only part of the movie that I liked.


Love Happens.


----------



## samiisprink

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Notebook...?
> 
> Yes&#128077;


Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## The Starry night

Scruffy dude spoils a depressed kid and the grandma dies. :/


----------



## coeur_brise

SamanthaStrange said:


> Eyes Wide Shut...?


Yep.


----------



## mt moyt

drug dealers have a cage (at the door for security) but they never use it, so the guy in charge gets pissed off


----------



## JustThisGuy

mt moyt said:


> drug dealers have a cage (at the door for security) but they never use it, so the guy in charge gets pissed off


Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## mt moyt

JustThisGuy said:


> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


:yes:yes


----------



## samiisprink

The Starry night said:


> Scruffy dude spoils a depressed kid and the grandma dies. :/


No idea tbh

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Estillum

I feel like someone probably posted this already but.. 
"..The story of an orphaned farm boy that is radicalized after a military strike kills his family. He is indoctrinated into an ancient religion and joins a band of insurgents on a terrorist attack that kills 300,000 people."


----------



## JustThisGuy

Estillum said:


> I feel like someone probably posted this already but..
> "..The story of an orphaned farm boy that is radicalized after a military strike kills his family. He is indoctrinated into an ancient religion and joins a band of insurgents on a terrorist attack that kills 300,000 people."


Haha! That's totally Star Wars.

--------------

I guy copies a crime to be able to commit a crime.


----------



## Estillum

JustThisGuy said:


> Haha! That's totally Star Wars.
> 
> --------------
> 
> I guy copies a crime to be able to commit a crime.


yepyep


----------



## Qolselanu

SamanthaStrange said:


> Love Happens.


Correct!


----------



## The Starry night

samiisprink said:


> No idea tbh
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


It's that movie Hesher.

Idk i gave the worst possible description of the movie lol :/


----------



## crimeclub

JustThisGuy said:


> I guy copies a crime to be able to commit a crime.


One of my favs: MINORITY REPORT!


----------



## CharmedOne

Here are 2 different movies:

Man with a last name that's nearly impossible to pronounce shatters a window with his erection.

Guy hallucinates that he's eating maggots, his brother sings while taking a bubble bath, and his grandpa uses window cleaner as aftershave.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

CharmedOne said:


> Guy hallucinates that he's eating maggots, his brother sings while taking a bubble bath, and his grandpa uses window cleaner as aftershave.


The Lost Boys! :grin2:


----------



## CharmedOne

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Lost Boys! :grin2:


Yeeessss! (One of my faves!)










That was *sooo* quick!


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Starry night said:


> It's that movie Hesher.
> 
> Idk i gave the worst possible description of the movie lol :/


Oh wow, that was Hesher. And no, it was a good clue, just didn't think of it.



crimeclub said:


> One of my favs: MINORITY REPORT!


Yep yep!



CharmedOne said:


> Man with a last name that's nearly impossible to pronounce shatters a window with his erection.


11:14?


----------



## samiisprink

JustThisGuy;1085037146+ said:


> 11:14?


Hahaha I was just going to guess that &#128516; I hope its right!

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrr

SamQwerty said:


> A fish wants to be part of their world.


the little mermaid?


----------



## rdrr

boy reads a book hiding in an attic


----------



## samiisprink

rdrr said:


> boy reads a book hiding in an attic


The Never Ending Story? Or the Book Thief? But that was a man and he was learning how to read idk lol


rdrr said:


> boy reads a book hiding in an attic


Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

Guy runs, Hitler cries.


----------



## samiisprink

JustThisGuy said:


> Guy runs, Hitler cries.


Unbroken?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

samiisprink said:


> Unbroken?
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


No. It's new.


----------



## euphoria04

JustThisGuy said:


> No. It's new.


Race


----------



## crimeclub

En route to a job mandated by an employer, two employees discuss some of the little differences between America and Europe, and as the conversation unfolds we find that while one of the men enjoys many fast-food chains, he doesn't care much for Burger King.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> En route to a job mandated by an employer, two employees discuss some of the little differences between America and Europe, and as the conversation unfolds we find that while one of the men enjoys many fast-food chains, he doesn't care much for Burger King.


Pulp Fiction.


----------



## JustThisGuy

euphoria04 said:


> Race


Yes!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Guy spreads fear for good and fights rabid dogs.



SamQwerty said:


> Man wants to do it like lady.


Tootsie?


----------



## JustThisGuy

SamQwerty said:


> Noo


Hedwig and the Angry Inch?


----------



## rdrr

samiisprink said:


> The Never Ending Story? Or the Book Thief? But that was a man and he was learning how to read idk lol
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


neverending story is correct


----------



## notjohnsmith

1.a little french girl who loss her mother because someone is suicide by jumping from a roof that accidently land to her mother.

2.the man in the sky will give a mansion for everyone.

3.a man is dressed like robert smith from the cure and hunting an ex nazi officer.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Pulp Fiction.


Yep.

One more: A girl has a chainsaw fetish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Yep.
> 
> One more: A girl has a chainsaw fetish.


Heathers. :laugh:


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Heathers. :laugh:


Only you would have gotten that one lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

SamQwerty said:


> Noo. Here's another description of my movie:
> 
> Man spends first day as woman, already has hot flashes.


Hrm... Hot Chick? Not sure.


----------



## SouthWest

SamQwerty said:


> Noo. Here's another description of my movie:
> 
> Man spends first day as woman, already has hot flashes.


Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## MondKrabbe

Two monks save a queen, find a miracle kid in the desert and have to fight a demon and toad people.


----------



## notjohnsmith

MondKrabbe said:


> Two monks save a queen, find a miracle kid in the desert and have to fight a demon and toad people.


Star Wars - The Phantom Menace...?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Three actors film ghost busters. By the way its the worst movie ever too.


----------



## notjohnsmith

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Three actors film ghost busters. By the way its the worst movie ever too.


i'm stuck on this...:bash
can you give another clues...please...


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

notjohnsmith said:


> i'm stuck on this...:bash
> can you give another clues...please...


haha. ok i thought you might not get it because you are more into Shakespeare.

the worst Jack Black film ever


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Gulliver's Travels?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Three actors film ghost busters. By the way its the worst movie ever too.





Invisiblehandicap said:


> haha. ok i thought you might not get it because you are more into Shakespeare.
> 
> the worst Jack Black film ever


Be Kind Rewind.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I liked that movie. But yeah, I think that's what she's going for. Heh. I'm now remembering the film.


----------



## aabcehmu

notjohnsmith said:


> 1.a little french girl who loss her mother because someone is suicide by jumping from a roof that accidently land to her mother.
> 
> 2.the man in the sky will give a mansion for everyone.
> 
> 3.a man is dressed like robert smith from the cure and hunting an ex nazi officer.


1. Amélie Poulain
2. Up (????)
3. This must be the place


----------



## crimeclub

A hunter is hunting his prey, but the hunter gets caught in a bad situation with a dirty cop, and after empathy weighs in, the prey comes to the rescue, and a Samurai sword is the only weapon for the job.


----------



## Umpalumpa

crimeclub said:


> A hunter is hunting his prey, but the hunter gets caught in a bad situation with a dirty cop, and after empathy weighs in, the prey comes to the rescue, and a Samurai sword is the only weapon for the job.


Pulp fiction?
Zed is dead?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> A hunter is hunting his prey, but the hunter gets caught in a bad situation with a dirty cop, and after empathy weighs in, the prey comes to the rescue, and a Samurai sword is the only weapon for the job.


Kill Bill...?


----------



## notjohnsmith

aabcehmu said:


> 1. Amélie Poulain
> 2. Up (????)
> 3. This must be the place


1.Yup...
2.Nope...
3.Yup...
Thanks for answering...


----------



## notjohnsmith

Invisiblehandicap said:


> haha. ok i thought you might not get it because you are more into Shakespeare.
> 
> the worst Jack Black film ever


Cradle will rock...?


----------



## notjohnsmith

This dude and his friends is playing bowling a lot...
and they are involved on a great battle against flea (from the R.H.C.P) and his gang...


----------



## crimeclub

Umpalumpa said:


> Pulp fiction?
> Zed is dead?


Yep.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Kill Bill...?


No. But I can't blame you; Tarantino uses a lot of the same motifs in his movies.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

notjohnsmith said:


> Cradle will rock...?


No Bekind rewind


----------



## Aribeth

1. guy with big nose assassinates people and little girl hangs around him and wants him to teach her that stuff

2. blond british guy rides camels in desert and wins the respect of arabs and fights alongside them

3. bunch of germans in a submarine

4. a dozen jurists arguing in a room entire movie

5. rita hayworth's hole was the key to escaping prison

6. giant black guy eats someone's illness and spits it out as insects

7. political correctness takes over new long-awaited movie pew pew and the actors were ugly af

8. woman goes through the most unlikely stuff possible in space and manages to crash on Earth and come out alive

9. jewish guy with big nose hides and runs from nazis entire movie

10. guy goes to las vegas to drink himself to death; has fun with a prostitute before doing that

11. red haired girl runs entire movie

12. brad pitt fishing at the countryside

13. someone cuts jack nicholson's nose with a knife and he has a patch over it entire movie

14. jodie foster is a teenage prostitute

15. tom hanks at omaha beach

16. deniro in vietnam

17. morgan freeman drives old lady around town

18. Lisa tears him apart

19. movie with ethan hawke that made no ****ing sense

20. korean guy cuts out his own tongue because of bad writing (korean movie)

21. he's still looking for Fegelein

22. everyone expected marlon brando to deliver a performance but all he delivered was his fat *** body

23. guy in white clothes drinks milk along with his three droogies getting ready for some good old ultraviolence

24. deniro and joe pesci; not goodfellas

25. willem dafoe in vietnam

26. east germany spying on citizens in the 80s in communist fashion

27. blind al pacino

28. cuban al pacino

29. retarded guy goes to fight in vietnam and comes out unharmed while his superior officer loses his legs

30. kevin costner and his moustache


that's all I can think of right now


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Aribeth said:


> 1. guy with big nose assassinates people and little girl hangs around him and wants him to teach her that stuff
> 
> 5. Rita Hayworth's hole was the key to escaping prison


1. Léon: The Professional

5. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## crimeclub

Aribeth said:


> 1. guy with big nose assassinates people and little girl hangs around him and wants him to teach her that stuff
> 
> 2. blond british guy rides camels in desert and wins the respect of arabs and fights alongside them
> 
> 3. bunch of germans in a submarine
> 
> *4. a dozen jurists arguing in a room entire movie*
> 
> 5. Rita Hayworth's hole was the key to escaping prison


12 Angry Men, great movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Aribeth said:


> 10. guy goes to las vegas to drink himself to death; has fun with a prostitute before doing that


Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## JustThisGuy

notjohnsmith said:


> This dude and his friends is playing bowling a lot...
> and they are involved on a great battle against flea (from the R.H.C.P) and his gang...


The Big Lebowski.



Aribeth said:


> 2. blond british guy rides camels in desert and wins the respect of arabs and fights alongside them
> 
> 3. bunch of germans in a submarine
> 
> 6. giant black guy eats someone's illness and spits it out as insects
> 
> 7. political correctness takes over new long-awaited movie pew pew and the actors were ugly af
> 
> 8. woman goes through the most unlikely stuff possible in space and manages to crash on Earth and come out alive
> 
> 9. jewish guy with big nose hides and runs from nazis entire movie
> 
> 11. red haired girl runs entire movie
> 
> 12. brad pitt fishing at the countryside
> 
> 13. someone cuts jack nicholson's nose with a knife and he has a patch over it entire movie
> 
> 14. jodie foster is a teenage prostitute
> 
> 15. tom hanks at omaha beach
> 
> 16. deniro in vietnam
> 
> 17. morgan freeman drives old lady around town
> 
> 18. Lisa tears him apart
> 
> 19. movie with ethan hawke that made no ****ing sense
> 
> 20. korean guy cuts out his own tongue because of bad writing (korean movie)
> 
> 21. he's still looking for Fegelein
> 
> 22. everyone expected marlon brando to deliver a performance but all he delivered was his fat *** body
> 
> 23. guy in white clothes drinks milk along with his three droogies getting ready for some good old ultraviolence
> 
> 24. deniro and joe pesci; not goodfellas
> 
> 25. willem dafoe in vietnam
> 
> 26. east germany spying on citizens in the 80s in communist fashion
> 
> 27. blind al pacino
> 
> 28. cuban al pacino
> 
> 29. retarded guy goes to fight in vietnam and comes out unharmed while his superior officer loses his legs
> 
> 30. kevin costner and his moustache
> 
> that's all I can think of right now


2. Lawrence of Arabia.

3. Das Boot

6. Green Mile. (More like beads of crud, but I guess it looked like bugs.)

7. Star Wars, Episode IV: A New Hope?

8. Gravity

9. The Pianist

11. Run Lola Run

12. Legend of the Falls

13. Chinatown

14. Taxi Driver

15. Saving Private Ryan

16. Deer Hunter

17. Driving Miss Daisy

18. The Room

19. Waking Life?

20. Oldboy

21. Schindler's List?

22. Island of Dr. Moreau?

23. A Clockwork Orange

24. Casino

25. Platoon

26. The Lives of Others, yea? Not sure.

27. Scent of a Woman

28. Scarface

29. Forrest Gump (He did get bit in the buttox by a bullet.)

30. Dances with Wolves?


----------



## Aribeth

JustThisGuy said:


> 2. Lawrence of Arabia. ✓
> 
> 3. Das Boot ✓
> 
> 6. Green Mile. (More like beads of crud, but I guess it looked like bugs.) ✓
> 
> 7. Star Wars, Episode IV: A New Hope? ✕ It's Episode VII: The Force Awakens
> 
> 8. Gravity ✓
> 
> 9. The Pianist ✓
> 
> 11. Run Lola Run ✓
> 
> 12. Legend of the Falls ✕ It's "A River Runs Through It", but I haven't seen Legend of the Falls, so if he does the same here, guess you'd still be correct?
> 
> 13. Chinatown ✓
> 
> 14. Taxi Driver ✓
> 
> 15. Saving Private Ryan ✓
> 
> 16. Deer Hunter ✓
> 
> 17. Driving Miss Daisy ✓
> 
> 18. The Room ✓
> 
> 19. Waking Life? ✕ Predestination
> 
> 20. Oldboy ✓
> 
> 21. Schindler's List? ✕ Downfall (Der Untergang)
> 
> 22. Island of Dr. Moreau? ✕ Apocalypse Now
> 
> 23. A Clockwork Orange ✓
> 
> 24. Casino ✓
> 
> 25. Platoon ✓
> 
> 26. The Lives of Others, yea? Not sure. ✓
> 
> 27. Scent of a Woman ✓
> 
> 28. Scarface ✓
> 
> 29. Forrest Gump (He did get bit in the buttox by a bullet.) ✓ (did he? I must've forgotten)
> 
> 30. Dances with Wolves? ✓


You're pretty good, marry me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Aribeth said:


> You're pretty good, marry me.


I do like my movies. So yeah, our marriage will be very superficial. Pretty much all the movies and dick you can take. >


----------



## Aribeth

JustThisGuy said:


> I do like my movies. So yeah, our marriage will be very superficial. Pretty much all the movies and dick you can take. >


sounds good, hope you have a PS4 cause I've always wanted one


----------



## JustThisGuy

Aribeth said:


> sounds good, hope you have a PS4 cause I've always wanted one


:seriousS3. :cryingon't leave! :laugh:


----------



## notjohnsmith

JustThisGuy said:


> The Big Lebowski.


yes...


----------



## notjohnsmith

A one man show comedian jump from a window while he sleep...
because he dream something about missile attack...
(...he suffered from R.E.M Sleep behavior disorder...)
...
...
...
i'm not too excited at the first parts but i love the ending of this film...


----------



## pied vert

1. Guy becomes a male stripper so that he can be a better father

2. A movie that's really about nothing, about writing a movie that's about nothing (supposedly just like life), that takes a turn for the dramatic (again, just like life)


----------



## RestlessNative

JustThisGuy said:


> The Big Lebowski.
> 
> 2. Lawrence of Arabia.
> 
> 3. Das Boot
> 
> 6. Green Mile. (More like beads of crud, but I guess it looked like bugs.)
> 
> 7. Star Wars, Episode IV: A New Hope?
> 
> 8. Gravity
> 
> 9. The Pianist
> 
> 11. Run Lola Run
> 
> 12. Legend of the Falls
> 
> 13. Chinatown
> 
> 14. Taxi Driver
> 
> 15. Saving Private Ryan
> 
> 16. Deer Hunter
> 
> 17. Driving Miss Daisy
> 
> 18. The Room
> 
> 19. Waking Life?
> 
> 20. Oldboy
> 
> 21. Schindler's List?
> 
> 22. Island of Dr. Moreau?
> 
> 23. A Clockwork Orange
> 
> 24. Casino
> 
> 25. Platoon
> 
> 26. The Lives of Others, yea? Not sure.
> 
> 27. Scent of a Woman
> 
> 28. Scarface
> 
> 29. Forrest Gump (He did get bit in the buttox by a bullet.)
> 
> 30. Dances with Wolves?


Holy shlt dude you've seen like everything.


----------



## RestlessNative

1. Guy with big hair kills mutant child

2. Satanists living next door

3. There's a flying fish, balloon and ambulance

4. Kid squeals his way through film, also there's a giant


----------



## JustThisGuy

RestlessNative said:


> Holy shlt dude you've seen like everything.


Big cinephile, but haven't seen everything. 



notjohnsmith said:


> A one man show comedian jump from a window while he sleep...
> because he dream something about missile attack...
> (...he suffered from R.E.M Sleep behavior disorder...)
> ...
> ...
> ...
> i'm not too excited at the first parts but i love the ending of this film...


 Sleepwalk with Me. I really liked that movie.



pied vert said:


> 1. Guy becomes a male stripper so that he can be a better father
> 
> 2. A movie that's really about nothing, about writing a movie that's about nothing (supposedly, just like life), takes a turn for the dramatic (again, just like life)


Full Monty, yea?

2 is Adaptation?


----------



## pied vert

> Full Monty, yea?
> 
> 2 is Adaptation?


damn you're good.


----------



## WinterDave

RestlessNative said:


> 1. Guy with big hair kills mutant child
> 
> 2. Satanists living next door
> 
> 3. There's a flying fish, balloon and ambulance
> 
> 4. Kid squeals his way through film, also there's a giant


1-Eraserhead?

2-Rosemary's Baby or The Burbs?


----------



## WinterDave

1-Librarians get 'Whacked', guy has an affair....

2-Scifi writer hunts serial killer....

3-People fly into space, visit New York Harbor, and go to the zoo....

4-Time is running out for couple that visit Lincoln Memorial....

5-Guy answers the wrong phone, and things go boom....

6-RV takes trip to Hell....

7-Boy plays computer game, visits mountain....

8-Meat cutter has an inferiority complex....


----------



## RestlessNative

WinterDave said:


> 1-Eraserhead?
> 
> 2-Rosemary's Baby or The Burbs?


Yep got 'em both 

Second was The 'Burbs


----------



## Harbinger1

WinterDave said:


> 1-Librarians get 'Whacked', guy has an affair....
> 
> 2-Scifi writer hunts serial killer....
> 
> 3-People fly into space, visit New York Harbor, and go to the zoo....
> 
> 4-Time is running out for couple that visit Lincoln Memorial....
> 
> 5-Guy answers the wrong phone, and things go boom....
> 
> 6-RV takes trip to Hell....
> 
> 7-Boy plays computer game, visits mountain....
> 
> 8-Meat cutter has an inferiority complex....


These are very specific. Kinda hard
1- cook, thief, wife, lover?
3- planet of the apes?
6- from dusk till dawn?
8- rocky?
need more info for the others i'm afraid

Guess these
1- one fly makes a man fight against the system
2- 2 girls escape and make another hang herself


----------



## AllTheSame

Total hs airhead turns out to be a hero for being in the right place at the right time. Guy actually gets caught wacking off, by the girl he's thinking about while he's whacking off. (both in same movie)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## AllTheSame

Yep. I made that too easy lol....


----------



## WinterDave

Harbinger1 said:


> These are very specific. Kinda hard
> 1- cook, thief, wife, lover?
> 3- planet of the apes?
> 6- from dusk till dawn?
> 8- rocky?
> need more info for the others i'm afraid
> 
> Guess these
> 1- one fly makes a man fight against the system
> 2- 2 girls escape and make another hang herself


Your guess for number 3 is correct, Planet of the Apes.... Good job!!

None of the rest are correct, will add more clues if no one guesses them....

As for your movies, 1-Could be 'The Fly' but I doubt it, probably not Ant-Man, 10, Phase IV, THEM, I know the movie though, it's rattling around in my head...

Your second movie is definitely 'Girl Interrupted'....


----------



## ilsr

WinterDave said:


> 6-RV takes trip to Hell....
> 
> 7-Boy plays computer game, visits mountain....


6 "Race with the devil" ("Angelique" is hot)

7 "Wargames"


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb

Furries. furries everywhere


----------



## WinterDave

ilsr said:


> 6 "Race with the devil" ("Angelique" is hot)
> 
> 7 "Wargames"


Both correct, very nice!!


----------



## crimeclub

An Austrian is recruited by Germany to aid in a social cleansing due to his extraordinary natural skill-set.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Two orphans fight, but stop when they learn their mamas' names are the same.



crimeclub said:


> An Austrian is recruited by Germany to aid in a social cleansing due to his extraordinary natural skill-set.


Inglourious Basterds.



DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> Furries. furries everywhere


Meet the Feebles?


----------



## rdrr

2 guys sell auto parts on a road trip


----------



## crimeclub

JustThisGuy said:


> Two orphans fight, but stop when they learn their mamas' names are the same.
> 
> Inglourious Basterds.
> 
> Meet the Feebles?


Damn it I knew that was too easy.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Another, because I hardly ask any. Um...

A man is biologically experimented on and realizes he's a work of fiction.


----------



## McFly

JustThisGuy said:


> Another, because I hardly ask any. Um...
> 
> A man is biologically experimented on and realizes he's a work of fiction.


Brazil?


----------



## Harbinger1

WinterDave said:


> Your guess for number 3 is correct, Planet of the Apes.... Good job!!
> 
> None of the rest are correct, will add more clues if no one guesses them....
> 
> As for your movies, 1-Could be 'The Fly' but I doubt it, probably not Ant-Man, 10, Phase IV, THEM, I know the movie though, it's rattling around in my head...
> 
> Your second movie is definitely 'Girl Interrupted'....


only one dammit... o well.

girl interrupted is ofcourse correct. you haven't found the first yet


----------



## WinterDave

JustThisGuy said:


> Two orphans fight, but stop when they learn their mamas' names are the same.


Batman v Superman


----------



## Owl Eyes

guys dog dies so he goes on killing rampage


----------



## WinterDave

More hints for movies:

1-Librarians get 'Whacked', guy has an affair....C.I.A.

2-Scifi writer hunts serial killer....Wells

4-Time is running out for couple that visit Lincoln Memorial....30 years

5-Guy answers the wrong phone, and things go boom....Chip works in a missile silo

8-Meat cutter has an inferiority complex..."We're both dogs!"


----------



## WinterDave

Owl Eyes said:


> guys dog dies so he goes on killing rampage


John Wick


----------



## meepie

programmer falls for a manipulative robot with artificial intelligence


----------



## WinterDave

JustThisGuy said:


> Another, because I hardly ask any. Um...
> 
> A man is biologically experimented on and realizes he's a work of fiction.


Stranger Than Fiction?


----------



## WinterDave

Harbinger1 said:


> only one dammit... o well.
> 
> girl interrupted is ofcourse correct. you haven't found the first yet


Need another clue for first movie....


----------



## LemonBones

Synopsis: Girl with hair in her face scares people.


----------



## WinterDave

meepie said:


> programmer falls for a manipulative robot with artificial intelligence


Ex Machina


----------



## meepie

LemonBones said:


> Synopsis: Girl with hair in her face scares people.


the ring


----------



## LemonBones

meepie said:


> the ring


Gooood


----------



## rdrr

meepie said:


> programmer falls for a manipulative robot with artificial intelligence


her?


----------



## notjohnsmith

JustThisGuy said:


> Sleepwalk with Me. I really liked that movie.


Yes...you're awesome...


----------



## Harbinger1

WinterDave said:


> Need another clue for first movie....


All you need to attract the lady of your dreams is a big promotion.


----------



## JustThisGuy

McFly said:


> Brazil?


No.



WinterDave said:


> Batman v Superman


Yes.



WinterDave said:


> Stranger Than Fiction?


No.

Second clue: It's recent.


----------



## ilsr

WinterDave said:


> Both correct, very nice!!


Thanks! I'm an old incel :sigh

2-Scifi writer hunts serial killer.... Wells

Now I get this one; "Time after Time"(1979)

jack the ripper splatters a room in the 20th century. (director uses David Warner ("omen" shatterglass guy) again in STVI))

Mary Streenburgen ends HGWells' incel (aggressively); she also ends Doc Brown's incel. lol


----------



## meepie

WinterDave said:


> Ex Machina


he got it right bazinga


----------



## flyingMint

Emotionally traumatized girl steals stuff because she likes it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

flyingMint said:


> Emotionally traumatized girl steals stuff because she likes it.


I wanted to say Girl, Interrupted but I realized that I'm just thinking of Winona Ryder.


----------



## mt moyt

fat kid, skinny kid and fat man wrestle each other for letters


----------



## IcedOver

It probably would have been better if he hadn't answered that pay phone. It was a wrong number anyway.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mt moyt said:


> fat kid, skinny kid and fat man wrestle each other for letters


Nacho Libre.



IcedOver said:


> It probably would have been better if he hadn't answered that pay phone.


Phone Booth?


----------



## Aribeth

Jewish kids grow up in The Bronx and by the end of the movie they're either old or dead.


----------



## mt moyt

JustThisGuy said:


> Nacho Libre.


nope harry potter & the philosophers stone


----------



## IcedOver

JustThisGuy said:


> Phone Booth?


That's not it. I changed it to say that it was a wrong number anyway.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kid goes to traveling carnival, can't ride ride, then next morning can ride all the rides. He then doesn't wanna ride rides anymore, so he hunts down the traveling carnival because he's tired of playing with toys and banging a sad cougar that thought he was nice, despite him leaving her, in an Oedipus way, for his mom instead.



Aribeth said:


> Jewish kids grow up in The Bronx and by the end of the movie they're either old or dead.


Once Upon a Time in America?



mt moyt said:


> nope harry potter & the philosophers stone


I'm trying to remember that scene, but I can't. Is that Harry wrestling with his cousin and uncle?



IcedOver said:


> That's not it. I changed it to say that it was a wrong number anyway.


Cellular? Idk. I'm usually so good at these, but I'm wrong twice and I think I'm wrong with Aribeth's.


----------



## mt moyt

JustThisGuy said:


> Kid goes to traveling carnival, can't ride ride, then next morning can ride all the rides. He then doesn't wanna ride rides anymore, so he hunts down the traveling carnival because he's tired of playing with toys and banging a sad cougar that thought he was nice, despite him leaving her, in an Oedipus way, for his mom instead.
> 
> Once Upon a Time in America?
> 
> I'm trying to remember that scene, but I can't. Is that Harry wrestling with his cousin and uncle?
> 
> Cellular? Idk. I'm usually so good at these, but I'm wrong twice and I think I'm wrong with Aribeth's.


yeah well i dunno if they were wrestling exactly lol. but they all definitely wanted to get the letter.

also, thats a good guess for aribeths, i think its right


----------



## Aribeth

JustThisGuy said:


> Once Upon a Time in America?


Yup.


----------



## mt moyt

'you talkin' to me?'


----------



## JustThisGuy

Don't forget my first one a couple posts ago!

_They did it first. They always do. Now they really did it._



mt moyt said:


> 'you talkin' to me?'


Taxi Driver. Though plenty of movies have parodied.


----------



## mt moyt

JustThisGuy said:


> Don't forget my first one a couple posts ago!
> 
> _They did it first. They always do. Now they really did it._
> 
> Taxi Driver. Though plenty of movies have parodied.


oops! water for elephants?

and taxi driver is right


----------



## JustThisGuy

mt moyt said:


> oops! water for elephants?
> 
> and taxi driver is right


No. Much more pop culture simple. Promise.


----------



## IcedOver

JustThisGuy said:


> Cellular? Idk. I'm usually so good at these, but I'm wrong twice and I think I'm wrong with Aribeth's.


Think '80s.


----------



## JustThisGuy

IcedOver said:


> Think '80s.


Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventures?


----------

